# Como sacar el el dinero del país y del euro, de forma INMEDIATA, LEGAL e INSTANTÁNEA



## Asusta-Viejas (29 Mar 2020)

Si queréis sacar el dinero de España es muy fácil, instantáneo y podéis elegir el país y la moneda en la que queréis hacerlo.


En tu entidad bancaria abres una cuenta de valores y compras acciones, fondos, deuda pública, privada, etc., del país y la empresa que quieras.

Instantáneamente has escapado de la situación de tu país y del euro... y llevado tu dinero al país, moneda, empresa, etc... que quieras...

NO TE COMPLIQUES ABRIENDO CUENTAS BANCARIAS EN LUGARES EXÓTICOS Y SIN GARANTIAS.



De nada.


----------



## SebastianBach (29 Mar 2020)

Con una cuenta de broker por ejemplo ING y comprando acciones fuera de Españistan estaríamos a salvo?


----------



## orbeo (29 Mar 2020)

En España TODOS los broker usan cuentas ómnibus. Las acciones no son nominativas así que faltaría saber si en caso de quita, también se fockan al broker porque tu dinero no deja de estar en una "cuenta corriente" del broker que luego contablemente te asigna un número de acciones.

Con los fondos, pues supongo que igual si pillas participaciones de algo domiciliado en Luxemburgo o Irlanda estarás más protegido (la mayoría de fondos internacionales que se comercializan aquí tienen Isin LU o IE)


----------



## Asusta-Viejas (29 Mar 2020)

SebastianBach dijo:


> Con una cuenta de broker por ejemplo ING y comprando acciones fuera de Españistan estaríamos a salvo?



Cualquier broker sirve.
si compras acciones, un fondo inmobiliario o deuda de Australia, es como si tuvieras tu dinero allí.


----------



## SebastianBach (29 Mar 2020)

orbeo dijo:


> En España TODOS los broker usan cuentas ómnibus. Las acciones no son nominativas así que faltaría saber si en caso de quita, también se fockan al broker porque tu dinero no deja de estar en una "cuenta corriente" del broker que luego contablemente te asigna un número de acciones.
> 
> Con los fondos, pues supongo que igual si pillas participaciones de algo domiciliado en Luxemburgo o Irlanda estarás más protegido (la mayoría de fondos internacionales que se comercializan aquí tienen Isin LU o IE)



No tiene algo de garantía que Ing sea Holandés?


----------



## 5=6 (29 Mar 2020)

El tema va más por fondos. Un fondo con Isin LU y si la situación apura lo puedes traspasar a cualquier banco del mundo. Es la solución más simple.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (29 Mar 2020)

SebastianBach dijo:


> Con una cuenta de broker por ejemplo ING y comprando acciones fuera de Españistan estaríamos a salvo?



en principio estaria a salvo de un robo del tipo el 10% de lo que tengas en una cuenta por encima de 100.000 euros pa mi, pero si se pone burro te puede quitar todo lo que quiera, incluidos activos, por eso si lo haces con un broker extrangero mejor.


----------



## Asusta-Viejas (29 Mar 2020)

orbeo dijo:


> En España TODOS los broker usan cuentas ómnibus. Las acciones no son nominativas así que faltaría saber si en caso de quita, también se fockan al broker porque tu dinero no deja de estar en una "cuenta corriente" del broker que luego contablemente te asigna un número de acciones.
> 
> Con los fondos, pues supongo que igual si pillas participaciones de algo domiciliado en Luxemburgo o Irlanda estarás más protegido (la mayoría de fondos internacionales que se comercializan aquí tienen Isin LU o IE)



Si te pones paranoico hasta ciertos extemos, si sacas el dinero del pais y el gobierno lo sabe, te aplica la rebaja y te quita la casa o todo el dinero que tengas aqui, o te endeuda de por vida.
Veo mas fácil eso a que te quiten la deuda australiana, (el mismo gobierno australiano se opondría) menuda inseguridad para todos los inversores del mundo.


¿además cual seria el valor de lo que te quita? ¿el precio al que comprasta acciones de coca-cola? ¿el precio actual? o el precio al que lo vendas en un futuro?
no es viable...
*en ningun corralito ni se plantearon eso, es como si quitaran los pisos o los coches a la gente.*


----------



## SebastianBach (29 Mar 2020)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> en principio estaria a salvo de un robo del tipo el 10% de lo que tengas en una cuenta por encima de 100.000 euros pa mi, pero si se pone burro te puede quitar todo lo que quiera, incluidos activos, por eso si lo haces con un broker extrangero mejor.



Muchas gracias, pero ING no es Holandés? Que competencias tiene el Gobierno a hcer quitas a un banco con sede en Holanda?


----------



## 5=6 (29 Mar 2020)

De todas formas, tiene cojones que tengamos que estar otra vez con estas martingalas, por culpa de unos cabrones como Viruelo y el Chepas.


----------



## SebastianBach (29 Mar 2020)

Asusta-Viejas dijo:


> Si te pones paranoico hasta ciertos extemos, si sacas el dinero del pais y el gobierno lo sabe, te aplica la rebaja y te quita la casa o todo el dinero que tengas aqui, o te endeuda de por vida.
> Veo mas fácil eso a que te quiten la deuda australiana, (el mismo gobierno australiano se opondría) menuda inseguridad para todos los inversores del mundo.
> 
> 
> ...



Por eso hay que hacerlo ya. Estando totalmente vendidos en estado de alarma a RD confiscatorios el riesgo es demasiado alto.


----------



## mensch_maschine (29 Mar 2020)

Sin comentarios....


----------



## sensei_returns (29 Mar 2020)

Mételo a un broker extranjero. Yo lo tengo en IB.


----------



## Asusta-Viejas (29 Mar 2020)

SebastianBach dijo:


> Por eso hay que hacerlo ya. Estando totalmente vendidos en estado de alarma a RD confiscatorios el riesgo es demasiado alto.



de eso si hay peligro, pueden poner una fecha anterior, y pagar x por lo que tenías en tal fecha. (nunca se hizo, pero esta gente es demasiado retorcida)

De todas formas no es creible que se metan en ese campo,
¿Querria decir que a los accionistas de telefonica le van a quitar acciones de telefónica si las compraron a partir de x fecha?
Evidentemente telefonica pasaria a valer 0. ¿quien compraría acciones de telefonia a partir de ese momento? 
no es viable


----------



## damnit (29 Mar 2020)

En principio si tu dinero está en un broker extranjero, o en acciones en otro país, o en un fondo que no tenga isin ES, estás a salvo. ¿Qué van, a ir el coletas y el viruelo a Luxemburgo diciendo que ese dinero se lo llevan?

Lo que sí tenéis que hacer ahora es de forma urgente *sacar todo el dinero de cuentas corrientes y depósitos de cualquier entidad con IBAN español, urgentemente*, eso como medida cautelar si tenéis algún aprecio a vuestro dinero. Esto no se sabe cómo va a terminar y ahora mismo, y aun con la volatilidad de los mercados, en España es más arriesgado tener dinero en cuenta que ponerlo en un fondo sin duda (aunque sea un fondo monetario de mierda de a 0,5% anual, lo que sea)


----------



## sensei_returns (29 Mar 2020)

damnit dijo:


> En principio si tu dinero está en un broker extranjero, o en acciones en otro país, o en un fondo que no tenga isin ES, estás a salvo. ¿Qué van, a ir el coletas y el viruelo a Luxemburgo diciendo que ese dinero se lo llevan?
> 
> Lo que sí tenéis que hacer ahora es de forma urgente *sacar todo el dinero de cuentas corrientes y depósitos de cualquier entidad con IBAN español, urgentemente*, eso como medida cautelar si tenéis algún aprecio a vuestro dinero. Esto no se sabe cómo va a terminar y ahora mismo, y aun con la volatilidad de los mercados, en España es más arriesgado tener dinero en cuenta que ponerlo en un fondo sin duda (aunque sea un fondo monetario de mierda de a 0,5% anual, lo que sea)



Es más, yo tengo mi gran mayoría de pasta en libra esterlina, que le den por culo al Euro.


----------



## mensch_maschine (29 Mar 2020)

Y con estos sabios consejos vamos construyendo el foro (es ironía por supuesto)


sensei_returns dijo:


> Es más, yo tengo mi gran mayoría de pasta en libra esterlina, que le den por culo al Euro.


----------



## sensei_returns (29 Mar 2020)

mensch_machine dijo:


> Y con estos sabios consejos vamos construyendo el foro (es ironía por supuesto)



Argumenta.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (29 Mar 2020)

Yo hace dos semanas que moví toda mi liquidez a nationale Nederlanden, iban holandes

Si alguien está interesado, clic aquí y os doy mi DNI por privado

Cuenta de Ahorro Online 0,40% TAE


----------



## Asusta-Viejas (29 Mar 2020)

EL ÑIÑO DEL HELADO dijo:


> Yo hace dos semanas que moví toda mi liquidez a nationale Nederlanden, iban holandes
> 
> Si alguien está interesado, clic aquí y os doy mi DNI por privado
> 
> Cuenta de Ahorro Online 0,40% TAE



si es un banco en españa no veo que ventajas tiene, solo en caso de quiebra bancaria


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (29 Mar 2020)

Asusta-Viejas dijo:


> si es un banco en españa no veo que ventajas tiene, solo en caso de quiebra bancaria



Es un banco holandés, con IBAN holandes


----------



## Max Aub (29 Mar 2020)

Cuando se instauro el gobierno comunista psoe - podemos , con alucinados bolivarianos como Iglesias o Garzon , ya movi todas mis inversiones fuera de Gitania, en prevision de situaciones como esta.


----------



## Michael Lenke (29 Mar 2020)

Pero sigues sujeto, en el mejor de los casos a los vaivenes del mercado, moneda o pais en el que hayas invertido. En tiempos de estabilidad, puedes atreverte a intentarlo sin ciertos conocimientos. Ahora, con la volatilidad de todo y con caidas diarias, a un profano facilmente le sacareis el 10% o mas, que no quereis que se lleve el gobierno.

Que cada cual haga con su pasta lo que le plazca, pero ya es tarde para empezar. En mi opinion quien no tenga los deberes hechos, o sea un entendido experimentado en estos temas, ahora mejor quieto que aconsejado por el pánico. Como mucho bancolchon. Es mi opinion para quien no entiende del tema. Los demás a jugarrrrrr!!!.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (29 Mar 2020)

SebastianBach dijo:


> Muchas gracias, pero ING no es Holandés? Que competencias tiene el Gobierno a hcer quitas a un banco con sede en Holanda?



el holandes pero tu abres la cuenta en la sucursal en españa, excepto para la cobertura del FGD, que es el holandes, es a todos los efectos una cuenta española.


----------



## mensch_maschine (29 Mar 2020)

pero bueno, es que nadie ve que está haciéndoos “el favor” para sacarse 25 pavos por el plan amigo?
Si hay el temido corralito os jodéis, y si quiebra nn, pues nada a pedir cuentas a nuestros amigos los holandeses. Lo dicho, un plan sin fisuras 


El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> el holandes pero tu abres la cuenta en la sucursal en españa, excepto para la cobertura del FGD, que es el holandes, es a todos los efectos una cuenta española.


----------



## Periplo (29 Mar 2020)

Bitcoins...


----------



## mensch_maschine (29 Mar 2020)

Es decir, que usted prefiere una moneda de piratas que usan 60 millones de habitantes y que no puede usar para bajar a comprar el pan a una moneda que usan 343 millones y 19 países y que, oh casualidad es con la que paga la birra.

No sé, dígame cuál es la ventaja de tener libras en una cuenta cuando usted vive y trabaja (espero) en un país de la zona euro. Ridîculo cuanto menos,



sensei_returns dijo:


> Argumenta.


----------



## sensei_returns (29 Mar 2020)

mensch_machine dijo:


> Es decir, que usted prefiere una moneda de piratas que usan 60 millones de habitantes y que no puede usar para bajar a comprar el pan a una moneda que usan 343 millones y 19 países y que, oh casualidad es con la que paga la birra.
> 
> No sé, dígame cuál es la ventaja de tener libras en una cuenta cuando usted vive y trabaja (espero) en un país de la zona euro. Ridîculo cuanto menos,



Una misma moneda para 19 países, con sus propias economías, con sus necesidades particulares para activar/recuperar la economía...

Si a un país le va mal puede mejorar su situación imprimiendo dinero y devaluando su moneda con respecto a otras para, por ejemplo, aumentar las exportaciones. 
Si 19 países tienen una misma moneda en común, cuando a unos les va mal y a otros les va bien, o algo mejor, la aplicación de este tipo de medidas se complica más ya que lo que pueda ser positivo para la economía de un país, puede ser negativo para el otro.

En este caso pienso que UK ante una recesión tiene más capacidad que la Zona Euro para aplicar políticas monetarias efectivas y a la larga revalorizar el valor de su moneda...

Sin más, que igual me equivoco, pero confío más en lo bien que pueda hacerlo UK que la Zona Euro.


----------



## mensch_maschine (29 Mar 2020)

Usted mismo ha escrito el principal motivo de mi argumentación.


sensei_returns dijo:


> Si a un país le va mal puede mejorar su situación imprimiendo dinero y devaluando su moneda con respecto a otras para, por ejemplo, aumentar las exportaciones.



Si UK hace eso, que sería lo normal, usted, como habitante de la zona euro, estaría bien jodido.


----------



## dosuno (29 Mar 2020)

EL ÑIÑO DEL HELADO dijo:


> Es un banco holandés, con IBAN holandes



Vale y cuando quieras recuperar o usar tu dinero de esa cuenta tienes que pasarlo a tu banco "español", por lo que estás en las mismas... querer ir de listo


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (29 Mar 2020)

dosuno dijo:


> Vale y cuando quieras recuperar o usar tu dinero de esa cuenta tienes que pasarlo a tu banco "español", por lo que estás en las mismas... querer ir de listo



Los corralitos no duran eternamente, listo


----------



## -H- (29 Mar 2020)

Lo de NN no vale para nada, no engañes a la gente, yo fui el primero en recomendarlo hace meses y luego solo me dejaban vicnular a cuentas españolas y lo retire


----------



## dosuno (29 Mar 2020)

EL ÑIÑO DEL HELADO dijo:


> Los corralitos no duran eternamente, listo



Entonces para qué leches rompes los cojones con el NN de marras? eres retarded?

Tú lo que querías era encasquetar tu puto referido de mierda y se te jodió el plan... a tomar por culo


----------



## karax (29 Mar 2020)

.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (29 Mar 2020)

dosuno dijo:


> Entonces para qué leches rompes los cojones con el NN de marras? eres retarded?
> 
> Tú lo que querías era encasquetar tu puto referido de mierda y se te jodió el plan... a tomar por culo



Yo no he roto nada, he ofrecido una cuenta en el extranjero y el referido me da igual, no me sacan de pobre 25 euros. Que se hagan la cuenta si quieren sin referido, pero tú te vas al ignore derechito por no aportar nada más que ignorancia.


----------



## dosuno (29 Mar 2020)

EL ÑIÑO DEL HELADO dijo:


> Yo no he roto nada, he ofrecido una cuenta en el extranjero y el referido me da igual, no me sacan de pobre 25 euros. Que se hagan la cuenta si quieren sin referido, pero tú te vas al ignore derechito por no aportar nada más que ignorancia.



Ñiñiñi! 

Huy que dañooooo! me mandas al ignore?.... socorro! auxilio! que me manda al ignore derechito!

Precisamente yo he aportado conocimiento y datos fehacientes sobre lo que tú desconoces o te has callado conscientemente pedazo de tarugo.

Tú intención está clara cual era, y ahora en vez de reconocerlo o callarte tu bocaza, sigues con la matraca dale que te pego por orgullo tonto e infantil.


----------



## Asusta-Viejas (30 Mar 2020)

algun otro metodo parecido a este?


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (30 Mar 2020)

orbeo dijo:


> En España TODOS los broker usan cuentas ómnibus. Las acciones no son nominativas así que faltaría saber si en caso de quita, también se fockan al broker porque tu dinero no deja de estar en una "cuenta corriente" del broker que luego contablemente te asigna un número de acciones.
> 
> Con los fondos, pues supongo que igual si pillas participaciones de algo domiciliado en Luxemburgo o Irlanda estarás más protegido (la mayoría de fondos internacionales que se comercializan aquí tienen Isin LU o IE)



Efectivamente. El seguro que tenemos los europeos por cuenta y persona seguramente no cubra las cuentas omnibus.
Omnibus = bajas comisiones = dudas sobre pasara en caso de quiebra.


----------



## Asusta-Viejas (30 Mar 2020)

No mezclemos temas, ¿No veo que relación hay en las cuentas omnibus con esto?

a ver, si compras acciones de una minera australiana es indiferente si esta en una cuenta nominal o comunitaria.

Es como decir que el dinero en tu banco lo meten junto al de otros, vamos que no guardan tus billetes en un sitio.

el problema estará en que quiebre la minera.


----------



## Gran Duque de Alba (30 Mar 2020)

5=6 dijo:


> De todas formas, tiene cojones que tengamos que estar otra vez con estas martingalas, por culpa de unos cabrones como Viruelo y el Chepas.



Hombre, esa reflexión está bien, pero lo que hay que hacer es amonestar verbalmente, incluso retirarle el saludo o la palabra a todo aquel que haya votado esta mierda comunista que estamos sufriendo, que dado el número de votos, todos conocemos más de uno y más de dos sospechosos de haberles votado.


----------



## porcospin (30 Mar 2020)

¿en libras? 

¿y eso no es jugar con fuego? 
El euro tiene el colchon de algunos paises del norte, ¿pero la libra que tiene? su propia impresora?

Ya veremos segun vayan imprimiendo papel



sensei_returns dijo:


> Es más, yo tengo mi gran mayoría de pasta en libra esterlina, que le den por culo al Euro.


----------



## Jose (30 Mar 2020)

Asusta-Viejas dijo:


> Si queréis sacar el dinero de España es muy fácil, instantáneo y podéis elegir el país y la moneda en la que queréis hacerlo.
> 
> 
> En tu entidad bancaria abres una cuenta de valores y compras acciones, fondos, deuda pública, privada, etc., del país y la empresa que quieras.
> ...




un plan maestro
se hunden las corizaciones de lo que compres o algunas quiebran directamente.
Ponte en el mejor caso y ganas algo de dinero. cuando vendes la cartera o solicitas el reembolso del fondo a tu cuenta
Pablenin te está esperando con una orden para pegarte la mordida doble .

Te cobra hasta la tasa tobin, aunque no haya en el país donde has comprado.
saludos


----------



## Gran Duque de Alba (30 Mar 2020)

Asusta-Viejas dijo:


> No mezclemos temas, ¿No veo que relación hay en las cuentas omnibus con esto?
> 
> a ver, si compras acciones de una minera australiana es indiferente si esta en una cuenta nominal o comunitaria.
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver.... Lo de las acciones es un rollo.

Verás, abres cuenta en ING, o en Renta4... y compras acciones de Apple. ¿Significa eso que si un juez ordena que te embarguen que no te las pueden quitar? Por supuesto que no... Te follan vivo, porque esas acciones no son como las "acciones" que todo el mundo tiene en la cabeza.
Abre cuenta en broker de USA y transfiere todo allí en dólares, algo es algo, mucho mejor que lo que propones.

Lo que tu planteas sólo funciona si el dinero sale físicamente, por así decirlo, del país. Ejemplo, cuenta en Suiza en banco suizo. Cuenta en Panamá en banco panameño. Pagas las comisiones por transferencia y manutención de cuenta que se estipulen, y ahora sí, adiós dinero. Todo lo demás es hacerse trampas al solitario, y si la cosa se pone cruda de verdad, te embargan hasta la vida.


----------



## porcospin (30 Mar 2020)

¿Querias emplear un verbo en futuro como "sufriras/sufriremos"?
Porque a dia de hoy no creo que exista ninguna diferencia sustancial con el "comunismo" que hubeira aplicado Rajoy, el actual pp de madrid o el archiconocido "comunista" B.Johnson en el socialista UK.

Entiendo que es difícil separar opinión ideología de otros aspectos de la vida, pero aquí se aprovecha demasiado que el Pisuerga pasa por Valladolid.




Gran Duque de Alba dijo:


> Hombre, esa reflexión está bien, pero lo que hay que hacer es amonestar verbalmente, incluso retirarle el saludo o la palabra a todo aquel que haya votado esta mierda comunista que estamos sufriendo, que dado el número de votos, todos conocemos más de uno y más de dos sospechosos de haberles votado.


----------



## sensei_returns (30 Mar 2020)

mensch_machine dijo:


> Usted mismo ha escrito el principal motivo de mi argumentación.
> 
> Si UK hace eso, que sería lo normal, usted, como habitante de la zona euro, estaría bien jodido.





porcospin dijo:


> ¿en libras?
> 
> ¿y eso no es jugar con fuego?
> El euro tiene el colchon de algunos paises del norte, ¿pero la libra que tiene? su propia impresora?
> ...



Europa le va a dar a la impresora también. Compré GBP el 19 de Marzo a 0.92 EUR, casi a máximos históricos. Ahora espero que se revalorice el GBP con respecto al Euro. 

Sí, puede ser que me la juegue, no estoy seguro de que sea mejor. Y en función de cómo vaya cursando igual cambio, pero por ahora no. El tiempo lo dirá.


----------



## peterr (30 Mar 2020)

Si compro acciones alemanas o americanas, también podrían quitármelas?


----------



## angek (30 Mar 2020)

SebastianBach dijo:


> No tiene algo de garantía que Ing sea Holandés?



A mí siempre me han dicho los de ING que el FGD que protege a las cuentas de sus clientes en España es el holandés.


----------



## Gran Duque de Alba (30 Mar 2020)

porcospin dijo:


> ¿Querias emplear un verbo en futuro como "sufriras/sufriremos"?
> Porque a dia de hoy no creo que exista ninguna diferencia sustancial con el "comunismo" que hubeira aplicado Rajoy, el actual pp de madrid o el archiconocido "comunista" B.Johnson en el socialista UK.
> 
> Entiendo que es difícil separar opinión ideología de otros aspectos de la vida, pero aquí se aprovecha demasiado que el Pisuerga pasa por Valladolid.



El PSOE es MIERDA igual que podemos, a la vista está, y a la vistan están los tuits o intervenciones lamentables de pablemos, irena, perro sánchez...

Entiendo que a un subnormal de izquierdas le duela ver todo en su conjunto, o el último tuit de pablemos diciendo que aquí nadie tiene nada y que si se ha de confiscar, con dos cojones. Pero es que es lo que hay, si los que han metido su papeleta en la urna son más cortos que las mangas de un chaleco es algo de lo que los demás no tenemos la culpa, pero sí que vamos a pagar las consecuencias. Así que intrínsecamente, todos los imbéciles que han votado basura, como la cosa se ponga negra, van a pagar.

Ahora, de ríos, montañas, valles y mesetas, vas a hablarle a quien te salga de los cojones, pero a mi no, pedazo de troll. Al ignore, subnormal.


----------



## porcospin (30 Mar 2020)

Ha estado a 0,86 y esta a 0,89, yo sinceramente una catastrofe deberia ser muy selectiva para que afecte a EU y no a ellos.

Con el COVID, españa va bastantes dias por delante, y las consecuencias son dramaticas. 
Las acciones de los tories han restado credibilidad, han hecho perder valioso tiempo y al final han pasado por el aro como el resto.





sensei_returns dijo:


> Europa le va a dar a la impresora también. Compré GBP el 19 de Marzo a 0.92 EUR, casi a máximos históricos. Ahora espero que se revalorice el GBP con respecto al Euro.
> 
> Sí, puede ser que me la juegue, no estoy seguro de que sea mejor. Y en función de cómo vaya cursando igual cambio, pero por ahora no. El tiempo lo dirá.


----------



## Gran Duque de Alba (30 Mar 2020)

SebastianBach dijo:


> No tiene algo de garantía que Ing sea Holandés?



¿Qué significa para tí garantía?

Vamos a ver, tiene garantía del gobierno holandés, si ING quiebra. Si Holanda quiebra, te dan por culo. Lo mismo que los bancos españoles, tienen garantía del gobierno que Bankia quiebre, pero si quiebra España ídem, con una caña rajada.

Y si a lo que vamos es una una situación insostenible en que quiebra Europa entera por h o por b, o una recesión muy bestia que dure años, Pablemos ya se ha adelantado (como buen tonto que es) a lo que va a pasar: aquí nadie tiene nada y toda la riqueza será confiscada por el interés general. En un escenario global europeo el resto de países harán lo mismo dado el caso.

Para que el dinero no se vaya muy lejos y siga estando seguro, sólo hay una opción: Suiza, tal como ha demostrado en dos guerras mundiales tu dinero estará más o menos a salvo siempre que pagues sus honorarios. Si no tienes miedo de que el dinero se vaya lejos, Caimán, Panamá, Bahamas... etc.


----------



## porcospin (30 Mar 2020)

Tu si que eres un subnormal y un troll, y viendo tu forma de hablar es obvio tu garrulismo ilustrado.




Gran Duque de Alba dijo:


> El PSOE es MIERDA igual que podemos, a la vista está, y a la vistan están los tuits o intervenciones lamentables de pablemos, irena, perro sánchez...
> 
> Entiendo que a un subnormal de izquierdas le duela ver todo en su conjunto, o el último tuit de pablemos diciendo que aquí nadie tiene nada y que si se ha de confiscar, con dos cojones. Pero es que es lo que hay, si los que han metido su papeleta en la urna son más cortos que las mangas de un chaleco es algo de lo que los demás no tenemos la culpa, pero sí que vamos a pagar las consecuencias. Así que intrínsecamente, todos los imbéciles que han votado basura, como la cosa se ponga negra, van a pagar.
> 
> Ahora, de ríos, montañas, valles y mesetas, vas a hablarle a quien te salga de los cojones, pero a mi no, pedazo de troll. Al ignore, subnormal.


----------



## Asusta-Viejas (30 Mar 2020)

Jose dijo:


> un plan maestro
> se hunden las corizaciones de lo que compres o algunas quiebran directamente.
> Ponte en el mejor caso y ganas algo de dinero. cuando vendes la cartera o solicitas el reembolso del fondo a tu cuenta
> Pablenin te está esperando con una orden para pegarte la mordida doble .
> ...



ya , nos mirimos todos y entonces que mas da en lo que tengas tus ahorros.


----------



## Asusta-Viejas (30 Mar 2020)

Gran Duque de Alba dijo:


> Vamos a ver.... Lo de las acciones es un rollo.
> 
> Verás, abres cuenta en ING, o en Renta4... y compras acciones de Apple. ¿Significa eso que si un juez ordena que te embarguen que no te las pueden quitar? Por supuesto que no... Te follan vivo, porque esas acciones no son como las "acciones" que todo el mundo tiene en la cabeza.
> Abre cuenta en broker de USA y transfiere todo allí en dólares, algo es algo, mucho mejor que lo que propones.
> ...



un bulo mas, 
si llevas tu dinero fuera, significa que un juez no te puede pedir donde has llevado tu dinero... y le respondas o no lo considera fuga de capitales y te mete en chirona toda la vida, te quita la casa y se folla a tu mujer? 

no conozco ningun corralito que haya sido como dices, y de serlo, se aplicaria a todos los patrimonios de todos, pisos, acciones, dinero etc, y daria igual si tienes el dinero en españa o fuera.


----------



## Gran Duque de Alba (30 Mar 2020)

Asusta-Viejas dijo:


> un bulo mas,
> si llevas tu dinero fuera, significa que un juez no te puede pedir donde has llevado tu dinero... y le respondas o no lo considera fuga de capitales y te mete en chirona toda la vida, te quita la casa y se folla a tu mujer?
> 
> no conozco ningun corralito que haya sido como dices, y de serlo, se aplicaria a todos los patrimonios de todos, pisos, acciones, dinero etc, y daria igual si tienes el dinero en españa o fuera.



Cuando te están buscando en concreto a tí e investigando en concreto a tí, tipo fraude fiscal gigantesco, cierre de empresa porque has desviado dinero, etc etc, claro que sí.
Pero es que en ese supuesto, no sirve absolutamente nada si se ponen a investigar tus cuentas. De la misma forma que no sirve de nada comprar acciones de "Apple", porque en realidad no estás comprando acciones, como se hacía a la vieja usanza.

Sacar el dinero de las garras antes de que pete es sacarlo de verdad, no comprar mierdas a través de brokers de mierda.


----------



## Asusta-Viejas (30 Mar 2020)

Gran Duque de Alba dijo:


> Cuando te están buscando en concreto a tí e investigando en concreto a tí, tipo fraude fiscal gigantesco, cierre de empresa porque has desviado dinero, etc etc, claro que sí.
> Pero es que en ese supuesto, no sirve absolutamente nada si se ponen a investigar tus cuentas. De la misma forma que no sirve de nada comprar acciones de "Apple", porque en realidad no estás comprando acciones, como se hacía a la vieja usanza.
> 
> Sacar el dinero de las garras antes de que pete es sacarlo de verdad, no comprar mierdas a través de brokers de mierda.



pues eso, que si llevas a ciertos extremos nada sirve...

tener el dinero en acciones o deuda , o petroleo etc, y expropiarte es como expropiarte una vivienda o una finca....

Eso no lo van a hacer.

lo que si pueden hacer es valorar tu patrimonio y hacerte pagar un impuesto...
Si hacen eso lo mismo da donde tengas tus ahorros en españa o suiza, (asunto diferente es que tengas el dinero alli en negro)


----------



## Asusta-Viejas (30 Mar 2020)

Pues si ahora no se momento de comprar ya nos diras cuando... ¿cuando esté en máximos?

de todas formas puedes comprar lo que quieras, deuda publica de suiza, de australia, oro, o petroleo.


----------



## SebastianBach (30 Mar 2020)

Ahora es el momento de vender hasta los muebles y el piano para comprar acciones


----------



## Suko (30 Mar 2020)

Bueno, tanto como "ahora"...vamos a esperar a fin de abril a ver como esta el tema.


----------



## jurbu (30 Mar 2020)

peterr dijo:


> Si compro acciones alemanas o americanas, también podrían quitármelas?




Cuando su valor sea CERO creo que las respetan


----------



## jurbu (30 Mar 2020)

SebastianBach dijo:


> Ahora es el momento de vender hasta los muebles y el piano para comprar acciones




Cierto hay que desprenderse de lo útil para adquirir papel que después de un año su valor será cero


----------



## mensch_maschine (30 Mar 2020)

Claro hombre, lo que no consiguieron la gripe del 18, dos guerras mundiales con decenas de millones de muertos y países destruidos lo va a conseguir el coronavirus. Sí.
Todavía sigue esperando los pisos que decían que iban a regalar por ahí?


jurbu dijo:


> Cierto hay que desprenderse de lo útil para adquirir papel que después de un año su valor será cero


----------



## mensch_maschine (30 Mar 2020)

Pues claro que se la juega y por partida cuádruple.
1) Si hay corralito en España esta jodido porque no va a poder disponer del efectivo en UK
2) Si hay corralito en UK peor todavía y con indefensión total
3) Gastos de comisión cada vez que quiera disponer de su dinero
4) Nadie ,y digo nadie, tiene ni pajolera idea de como va a ir el EUR/GB pero si tuviera que apostar dinero, y si las cosas van jodidas, a UK no le queda otra que devaluar la libra para ser competitivo en Europa.

Los puntos 1 y 2 siendo muy pesimistas les daremos un 1% de probabilidades a cada uno.
El punto 3 un 100%
El punto 4 yo le daría una probabilidad del 65% de depreciación de la libra.

En resumen, sigo sin arrendarle la ganancia, pero oiga, cada uno con su dinero...



sensei_returns dijo:


> Sí, puede ser que me la juegue, no estoy seguro de que sea mejor. Y en función de cómo vaya cursando igual cambio, pero por ahora no. El tiempo lo dirá.


----------



## jurbu (30 Mar 2020)

mensch_machine dijo:


> Claro hombre, lo que no consiguieron la gripe del 18, dos guerras mundiales con decenas de millones de muertos y países destruidos lo va a conseguir el coronavirus. Sí.
> Todavía sigue esperando los pisos que decían que iban a regalar por ahí?



Los países no estarán destruídos pero sus empresas sí y las relaciones internacionales también. Vamos camino del trueque y el oro no creo que lo quiera nadie y más si es de papel.


----------



## llabiegu (30 Mar 2020)

SebastianBach dijo:


> Con una cuenta de broker por ejemplo ING y comprando acciones fuera de Españistan estaríamos a salvo?



ING lleva varios dias con problemas de acceso a la web y fallos en la aplicación
Tiene quejas por bloqueos de cuentas por falta de documentación que luego no resuelve.
Ojo donde os meteis


----------



## mensch_maschine (30 Mar 2020)

No estamos hablando de corralitos y apocalpsis?



Asusta-Viejas dijo:


> No mezclemos temas, ¿No veo que relación hay en las cuentas omnibus con esto?
> 
> a ver, si compras acciones de una minera australiana es indiferente si esta en una cuenta nominal o comunitaria.
> 
> ...



Cierto, una manera muy arriesgada de conservar tu patrimonio. Es infinitamente mas probable que esa minera caiga un 30% que España tenga corralito.
Y que haya corralito NO significa que usted pierda su patrimonio, sino que no puede disponer de él durante X tiempo. Otra cosa es que durante ese corralito sus euros se conviertan en neo-pesetas y comience la fiesta. Pero eso ya son palabras mayores.


----------



## mensch_maschine (30 Mar 2020)

Dentro de la paranoia de este hilo, yo me creo cualquier cosa  
Recuerde que ese mismo gobierno expropio YPF a Repsol de manera unilateral y de un día a otro


----------



## sensei_returns (30 Mar 2020)

mensch_machine dijo:


> Pues claro que se la juega y por partida cuádruple.
> 1) Si hay corralito en España esta jodido porque no va a poder disponer del efectivo en UK
> 2) Si hay corralito en UK peor todavía y con indefensión total
> 3) Gastos de comisión cada vez que quiera disponer de su dinero
> ...





mensch_machine dijo:


> Pues claro que se la juega y por partida cuádruple.
> 1) Si hay corralito en España esta jodido porque no va a poder disponer del efectivo en UK
> 2) Si hay corralito en UK peor todavía y con indefensión total
> 3) Gastos de comisión cada vez que quiera disponer de su dinero
> ...



Gracias por el análisis siempre vienen bien distintos puntos de vista argumentados.

Cuando deposité la pasta en el broker la transferencia la hice a un banco alemán.
Es dinero que no necesito en 2-3 años mínimo, y aquí tengo suficiente dinero como para subsistir 1 año sin trabajar, por lo que si hubiera un corralito, solo tendría que esperar. 

Lo importante para mi es que la mayoría de mi pasta, este Gobierno, no la tocaría, eso es lo que más me importa. Puede parecer una chorrada pero para mi, personalmente, es una satisfacción. 

Sobre el punto 3), te lo compro. 

Sobre el punto 4), no soy vidente, y no lo sé. Lo que sí se es que, como he comentado antes, el valor de la libra con respecto al Euro estaba a casi mínimos históricos el 18 de Marzo (1 GBP = 1.06 EUR), 1 día antes de que yo comprara.


----------



## Schopenhart (30 Mar 2020)

Asusta-Viejas dijo:


> Si queréis sacar el dinero de España es muy fácil, instantáneo y podéis elegir el país y la moneda en la que queréis hacerlo.
> 
> 
> En tu entidad bancaria abres una cuenta de valores y compras acciones, fondos, deuda pública, privada, etc., del país y la empresa que quieras.
> ...



Buenas tardes asustavielas,he preguntado.en varios hilos si a alguien le parecen interesantes los FONDOS MONETARIOS, selfbank tiene muchos, en general pierden entre un cero y un uno porciento pero ya no.es.dinero embargable si no participaciones con rendimientos putapenicos pero estable, qué te parece?


----------



## Mallory (30 Mar 2020)

SebastianBach dijo:


> Muchas gracias, pero ING no es Holandés? Que competencias tiene el Gobierno a hcer quitas a un banco con sede en Holanda?



Por la misma regla de tres, serviría con Orange Bank


----------



## dosuno (30 Mar 2020)

Otro retarded más que no lee ni entiende lo que lee.

Estamos hablando de la cuenta de NN bank! entiendes? Nationale-Nederlanden Bank... du llu janderstand????
Es una cuenta con que solamente puedes interactuar (ingresos y retiradas)a través de la cuenta española con la que la hayas vinculado antes y no tiene tarjeta.


----------



## Yelav (30 Mar 2020)

Se puede sacar hasta 10000 euros en metálico por persona por la frontera, es el límite legal. Hay gente que se lo está llevando a Gibraltar y Andorra.


----------



## empy (30 Mar 2020)

Bajo ese punto de vista ¿quietarian tambien el dinero de las empresas ? ya que si van hacer un raspado de todo lo que pasa del 100 k me llevo el 10% lo veo complejo, ya que hay empresas que tienen que tener MUCHO dinero en sus bancos no por nada si no por su circulante.

No me imagino yo al estado sacando el 10% de la liquided de Endesa, Telefonica, Inditex, etc y si a las empresas no les tocan, pues ya sabeis a crear empresas.


----------



## empy (30 Mar 2020)

Gran Duque de Alba dijo:


> ¿Qué significa para tí garantía?
> 
> Vamos a ver, tiene garantía del gobierno holandés, si ING quiebra. Si Holanda quiebra, te dan por culo. Lo mismo que los bancos españoles, tienen garantía del gobierno que Bankia quiebre, pero si quiebra España ídem, con una caña rajada.
> 
> ...



EU no puede quebrar si tiene la impresora, puede pasarlo mal algun pais pero nada mas, vendran los hombres de negro y listo.


----------



## dosuno (30 Mar 2020)

ya estamos... has metido la pata y por orgullo siques r que r.

Me has citado y me has contestado a mi, cuando yo estaba citando y contestando a otro forero y ambos estábamos hablando de NN bank.

Además de patán, patán orgulloso.


----------



## Asusta-Viejas (30 Mar 2020)

Schopenhart dijo:


> Buenas tardes asustavielas,he preguntado.en varios hilos si a alguien le parecen interesantes los FONDOS MONETARIOS, selfbank tiene muchos, en general pierden entre un cero y un uno porciento pero ya no.es.dinero embargable si no participaciones con rendimientos putapenicos pero estable, qué te parece?



yo creo que cualquier cosa que no sea liquidez ya corta cualquier intento confiscación....

luego, evidentemente hay escalones de "maldad" los fondos monetarios son mas cercanos al dinero que los fondos de inversion y estos mas que las acciones, etc...

evidentemente podrían, en su perversion, escalar


Pero creo que de hacer algo mas lo haran via "patrimonio", si tu patrimonio es x en este momento pagas x al estado, indistintamente de que sean pisos, acciones, dinero, . sería brutal pq estas pagando por algo q no has convertido en dinero y por tanto hasta que no lo vendas no sabras su valor real....

ese creo que sería el siguiente nivel despues del dinero bancario.


----------



## bolsayladrillo (31 Mar 2020)

Opción Gibraltar ?


----------



## Asusta-Viejas (31 Mar 2020)

ventajas?


----------



## Galvani (31 Mar 2020)

Veo a mucha gente metiendo su dinero donde no tiene ni idea y perdiendo un % que no recuperará nunca (fondos que se vayan a la mierda etc.) Lo de las cuentas fuera... Hacienda lo sabe o sea que si quiere y eres residente aquí te mete mano. 

Aquí no va a pasar nada más que más impuestos, bajada de pensiones, recortes... Lo típico vamos. Si queréis abrir una cuenta fuera (yo la he tenido años hasta que iban a cobrar una pasta por no hacer ingresos periódicos muy altos) pues bueno, pero los que no sabéis cuidado con meter vuestra pasta en productos de los que no tenéis ni idea. Queda mucha bajada con esto del virus. Algunos no recuperarán lo perdido en la vida. 

Lo del corralito etc. dependerá de lo que digan fuera. Estos son unos mierdas que hacen lo que les digan.


----------



## Asusta-Viejas (31 Mar 2020)

Galvani dijo:


> Veo a mucha gente metiendo su dinero donde no tiene ni idea y perdiendo un % que no recuperará nunca (fondos que se vayan a la mierda etc.) Lo de las cuentas fuera... Hacienda lo sabe o sea que si quiere y eres residente aquí te mete mano.
> 
> Aquí no va a pasar nada más que más impuestos, bajada de pensiones, recortes... Lo típico vamos. Si queréis abrir una cuenta fuera (yo la he tenido años hasta que iban a cobrar una pasta por no hacer ingresos periódicos muy altos) pues bueno, pero los que no sabéis cuidado con meter vuestra pasta en productos de los que no tenéis ni idea. Queda mucha bajada con esto del virus. Algunos no recuperarán lo perdido en la vida.
> 
> Lo del corralito etc. dependerá de lo que digan fuera. Estos son unos mierdas que hacen lo que les digan.



la primera parte de acuerdo, hay que tener cuidado, lo que planteo es lo mas sensato pues sabes que puedes "sacarlo" en cualquier momento y tomar la decisión con tranquilidad. 

lo ultimo , no se, a ver, si no entran turistas en españa este año ¿100.000 millones? casi toda la sanidad...
mas la crisis de todas las empresas que van a quebrar... mas la crisis exterior... no parece muy alagueño

la diferencia entre ahora y 2008 es que entonces el estado tenia una deuda de 350.000 millones, ahora de +1 BILLON (ese margen fue el que nos permitio sobre llevar la situación y vivir a cuerpo de rey estos años)


----------



## Galvani (31 Mar 2020)

Asusta-Viejas dijo:


> la primera parte de acuerdo, hay que tener cuidado, lo que planteo es lo mas sensato pues sabes que puedes "sacarlo" en cualquier momento y tomar la decisión con tranquilidad.
> 
> lo ultimo , no se, a ver, si no entran turistas en españa este año ¿100.000 millones? casi toda la sanidad...
> mas la crisis de todas las empresas que van a quebrar... mas la crisis exterior... no parece muy alagueño
> ...



¿Y? Esto no tiene vuelta atrás. ¿Dónde está el límite de deuda? ¿Qué margen es ese si ya había deuda? Esto puede durar lo que quieran. Se puede imprimir lo que quieran. Queda mucho para recortar.


----------



## miembro (31 Mar 2020)

Algun problema en sacar 49K fuera de españa, por ejemplo al NN, y de aqui 5 meses traerlo de vuelta? Habria crujida de impuestos, habria que justificar algo?


----------



## Asusta-Viejas (31 Mar 2020)

Galvani dijo:


> ¿Y? Esto no tiene vuelta atrás. ¿Dónde está el límite de deuda? ¿Qué margen es ese si ya había deuda? Esto puede durar lo que quieran. Se puede imprimir lo que quieran. Queda mucho para recortar.



El gobierno de españa no imprime.
La deuda tendrá el limite que otros te quieran prestar, los intereses que te quieran cobrar dependiendo de la confianza q tengan en que la devuelvas.
y parece que los del norte no quieren un segundo rescate en 10 años


----------



## Asusta-Viejas (31 Mar 2020)

miembro dijo:


> Algun problema en sacar 49K fuera de españa, por ejemplo al NN, y de aqui 5 meses traerlo de vuelta? Habria crujida de impuestos, habria que justificar algo?



Si recibes intereses lo pones en tu declaracion.


----------



## miembro (31 Mar 2020)

Asusta-Viejas dijo:


> Si recibes intereses lo pones en tu declaracion.



si, eso contaba con ello. Y a parte de eso, nada mas no? El dia que el coletas no esté, una transfe a mi banco de aqui y aqui no ha pasado nada.


----------



## Eratostenes (31 Mar 2020)

¿Es que no hay ningún banco europeo que me dé un IBAN no español y una tarjeta que pueda yo ir a Gibraltar o Andorra y sacar dinero en el cajero?

Está la cosa complicada para “esconder dinero” y eso que no llego ni a 100K


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Barruno (31 Mar 2020)

SebastianBach dijo:


> No tiene algo de garantía que Ing sea Holandés?



No os enterais.
El FGD es holandes,pero ese dinero está en España a todos los efectos.
Ante una quiebra de ing españa, te responde ing holanda, pero ante un corralito español, el fgd no hace nada de nada.


----------



## Barruno (31 Mar 2020)

miembro dijo:


> Algun problema en sacar 49K fuera de españa, por ejemplo al NN, y de aqui 5 meses traerlo de vuelta? Habria crujida de impuestos, habria que justificar algo?



Justificar está chupado.
Movimientos bancarios y listo.
Yastá.


----------



## Barruno (31 Mar 2020)

bolsayladrillo dijo:


> Opción Gibraltar ?



Ni de coña.
Tienen un estatus bancario propio.
No lo hagas.


----------



## Barruno (31 Mar 2020)

Valey dijo:


> Se puede sacar hasta 10000 euros en metálico por persona por la frontera, es el límite legal. Hay gente que se lo está llevando a Gibraltar y Andorra.



Éso si que es un suicidio.
Hay no hay posibilidad de repatriar el dinero sin poder acreditar de donde venia.
Para hacienda, cuando sacas el dinero es para gastarlo en putas, y cuando lo reingresas es ganancia patrimonial desde 0.


----------



## miembro (31 Mar 2020)

Barruno dijo:


> Justificar está chupado.
> Movimientos bancarios y listo.
> Yastá.



Gracias.

Aunque he leido aqui una cosa curiosa: (Depósitos bancarios extranjeros - ¿Son seguros?)
"_ Si el saldo a 31 de diciembre o el saldo medio del último trimestre de las cuentas y de los depósitos situados en el extranjero supera los *50.000 euros* en su conjunto, *será obligatorio informar*. En este caso, tendremos que informar sobre todas las cuentas y depósitos ubicados en el extranjero, independientemente de que estén situados en países distintos. _"

Significa eso, que si ahora meto, digamos, 150k, y el 30 de septiembre saco 100k (dejando 50k en el extranjero), no haria falta declarar el 720, y seria completamente legal. Asi lo entiendo yo pero me gustaria saber que realmente es asi, porque es raro que solo miren el ultimo trimestre y no la media anual...


----------



## Gorgias (31 Mar 2020)

sensei_returns dijo:


> Una misma moneda para 19 países, con sus propias economías, con sus necesidades particulares para activar/recuperar la economía...
> 
> Si a un país le va mal puede mejorar su situación imprimiendo dinero y devaluando su moneda con respecto a otras para, por ejemplo, aumentar las exportaciones.
> Si 19 países tienen una misma moneda en común, cuando a unos les va mal y a otros les va bien, o algo mejor, la aplicación de este tipo de medidas se complica más ya que lo que pueda ser positivo para la economía de un país, puede ser negativo para el otro.
> ...



¿Te das cuenta de que prefieres una moneda que puede ser devaluada y perder valor más fácilmente que el euro?


----------



## Barruno (31 Mar 2020)

miembro dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> Aunque he leido aqui una cosa curiosa: (Depósitos bancarios extranjeros - ¿Son seguros?)
> "_ Si el saldo a 31 de diciembre o el saldo medio del último trimestre de las cuentas y de los depósitos situados en el extranjero supera los *50.000 euros* en su conjunto, *será obligatorio informar*. En este caso, tendremos que informar sobre todas las cuentas y depósitos ubicados en el extranjero, independientemente de que estén situados en países distintos. _"
> ...



Sí, yo tambien he pensado éso.
Va a haber que jugar con éso.


----------



## Asusta-Viejas (31 Mar 2020)

miembro dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> Aunque he leido aqui una cosa curiosa: (Depósitos bancarios extranjeros - ¿Son seguros?)
> "_ Si el saldo a 31 de diciembre o el saldo medio del último trimestre de las cuentas y de los depósitos situados en el extranjero supera los *50.000 euros* en su conjunto, *será obligatorio informar*. En este caso, tendremos que informar sobre todas las cuentas y depósitos ubicados en el extranjero, independientemente de que estén situados en países distintos. _"
> ...



hay libertad de capitales, tu puedes tener tu dinero donde quieras...
¿como vas a hacer una media anual? si tienes el dinero 3 meses en francia y luego en holanda y luego en tokio... que medias y q interes va a tener el bde en esa información?
hacienda solo quiere saber los beneficios que tienes, le da igual si tu dinero está aqui o en caracas.

lo del 31 de diciembre es ya de por si un extra, para saber que dinero tienes al final del ejercicio, el que tienes aqui ya lo sabe.


----------



## miembro (31 Mar 2020)

Asusta-Viejas dijo:


> hay libertad de capitales, tu puedes tener tu dinero donde quieras...
> ¿como vas a hacer una media anual? si tienes el dinero 3 meses en francia y luego en holanda y luego en tokio... que medias y q interes va a tener el bde en esa información?
> hacienda solo quiere saber los beneficios que tienes, le da igual si tu dinero está aqui o en caracas.
> 
> lo del 31 de diciembre es ya de por si un extra, para saber que dinero tienes al final del ejercicio, el que tienes aqui ya lo sabe.



Entiendo entonces que se podría hacer eso el 30 de setiembre.... OK

De todas maneras, si la barrera de los 50k implica rellenar el 720... que mas repercusiones tiene? Es decir, si el unico problema es que si tienes 150k hay que informar... pues se informa y ya está. ¿O sucede algo?


----------



## Asusta-Viejas (31 Mar 2020)

miembro dijo:


> Entiendo entonces que se podría hacer eso el 30 de setiembre.... OK
> 
> De todas maneras, si la barrera de los 50k implica rellenar el 720... que mas repercusiones tiene? Es decir, si el unico problema es que si tienes 150k hay que informar... pues se informa y ya está. ¿O sucede algo?



a efectos de lo que hablamos lo mismo da.


----------



## Galvani (31 Mar 2020)

Asusta-Viejas dijo:


> El gobierno de españa no imprime.
> La deuda tendrá el limite que otros te quieran prestar, los intereses que te quieran cobrar dependiendo de la confianza q tengan en que la devuelvas.
> y parece que los del norte no quieren un segundo rescate en 10 años



¿Y tú te crees que todo lo que han estado prestando estos años después del 2008 creían que lo iban a cobrar? Italia también está jodida. Los que están fuera del euro vale pero para Alemania igual era el fin. Lo de Grecia es una mierda en comparación a esto. Antes de lo que dices hay recortes, despidos, iva, impuestos... Si se hace algo va a ser lo que digan de arriba. No van a dejar a este "arreglar" nada.


----------



## bolsayladrillo (31 Mar 2020)

Barruno dijo:


> Ni de coña.
> Tienen un estatus bancario propio.
> No lo hagas.




Perfecto, no?
Fuera del control pablovariano


----------



## velocipedo (31 Mar 2020)

-H- dijo:


> Lo de NN no vale para nada, no engañes a la gente, yo fui el primero en recomendarlo hace meses y luego solo me dejaban vicnular a cuentas españolas y lo retire



Puede desarrollar esto?


----------



## miembro (31 Mar 2020)

velocipedo dijo:


> Puede desarrollar esto?



Yo he abierto hoy NN y es cierto que te obligan a vincularlo a una cuenta española... pero no sé si es por operativa o tiene algo que ver con que el coletas pueda husmear ahí.


----------



## velocipedo (31 Mar 2020)

miembro dijo:


> Yo he abierto hoy NN y es cierto que te obligan a vincularlo a una cuenta española... pero no sé si es por operativa o tiene algo que ver con que el coletas pueda husmear ahí.



Lo que me interesa es saber si, en caso de huida al extranjero, puedo poner como vinculada una cuenta extranjera o tengo que pasar otra vez por España.
Tengo cuenta en NN desde hace años, pero nunca me dijeron que solo se puede vincular a una cuenta española


----------



## Mallory (31 Mar 2020)

velocipedo dijo:


> Lo que me interesa es saber si, en caso de huida al extranjero, puedo poner como vinculada una cuenta extranjera o tengo que pasar otra vez por España.
> Tengo cuenta en NN desde hace años, pero nunca me dijeron que solo se puede vincular a una cuenta española



En principio con entrar a la web y vincular otra cuenta, sería suficiente ( te pedirán como mucho una transferencia para vincularla)


----------



## miembro (31 Mar 2020)

Mallory dijo:


> En principio con entrar a la web y vincular otra cuenta, sería suficiente ( te pedirán como mucho una transferencia para vincularla)



Me he dado de alta hoy, y no recuerdo si era requisito que la cuenta vinculada fuera española.....


----------



## Seronoser (31 Mar 2020)

Compras BTC, y lo vendes en un país tercero si no quieres mantenerlo.
Lo puedes hacer todo, en 24 horas. Te paseas por el aeropuerto con cientos de miles de euros y saludas al personal de la Agencia Tributaria, con una mano en la cara y otra en los huevos.
De nada


----------



## mferna.a (31 Mar 2020)

N26 tiene IBAN Alemán, bueno a los que abrimos la cuenta hace un tiempo, actualmente el IBAN ya es español, pero vamos que como se vaya todo al carajo da igual el IBAN que tengamos en el mundo virtual...


----------



## Barruno (1 Abr 2020)

bolsayladrillo dijo:


> Perfecto, no?
> Fuera del control pablovariano



Para nada.
Tambien informan a AEAT.


----------



## Eyman (1 Abr 2020)




----------



## mferna.a (1 Abr 2020)

Jajaja, se deben haber borrado, en su tiempo alguno escribí, en aquella época esto era un foro de altura, poco a poco se volvió una basura, que tiempos los de IR-, el habeis visto el IBEX, y muchos otros hilos realmente interesantes...


----------



## Paddy McAloon (1 Abr 2020)

5=6 dijo:


> El tema va más por fondos. Un fondo con Isin LU y si la situación apura lo puedes traspasar a cualquier banco del mundo. Es la solución más simple.



LU va por Luxemburgo, no la marca de galletas.


----------



## bolsayladrillo (2 Abr 2020)

Barruno dijo:


> Para nada.
> Tambien informan a AEAT.



En serio?
Osea que gibraltar es como un paraíso fiscal, están fuera de la UE y en litigio con España, y le pasa info a hacienda?


----------



## Barruno (2 Abr 2020)

bolsayladrillo dijo:


> En serio?
> Osea que gibraltar es como un paraíso fiscal, están fuera de la UE y en litigio con España, y le pasa info a hacienda?



El que sea o no paraiso fiscal viene por la inclusion de un territorio en la lista de AEAT de paraisos fiscales.
Gibraltar ya no está puesto que comparte informacion, o sea que NO es un paraiso fiscal.
Ademas la ultima vez que estuve alli, un familiar mio entró en un banco de la Main Street y se lo confirmaron.
Mandan un listado cada año de todo lo que se mueve a la AEAT.


----------



## bolsayladrillo (2 Abr 2020)

Barruno dijo:


> El que sea o no paraiso fiscal viene por la inclusion de un territorio en la lista de AEAT de paraisos fiscales.
> Gibraltar ya no está puesto que comparte informacion, o sea que NO es un paraiso fiscal.
> Ademas la ultima vez que estuve alli, un familiar mio entró en un banco de la Main Street y se lo confirmaron.
> Mandan un listado cada año de todo lo que se mueve a la AEAT.




Booom. Gracias por la info.
Me quedo petufasto


----------



## dac1 (2 Abr 2020)

EL ÑIÑO DEL HELADO dijo:


> Yo hace dos semanas que moví toda mi liquidez a nationale Nederlanden, iban holandes
> 
> Si alguien está interesado, clic aquí y os doy mi DNI por privado
> 
> Cuenta de Ahorro Online 0,40% TAE



Tiene tarjeta asociada? Se puede hacer transferencias a todo el mundo?


----------



## Barruno (2 Abr 2020)

Al ser nacional español, y ademas residente fiscal español,sí. No hay duda.
Si te pueden extraditar a tí, imaginate tu dinero...
Pero vaya... que el caso ws ponerselo mas dificil... yatusabe.
Si tienes miedo a ello, la unica solución es o paraiso fiscal puro y duro, o bancolchón.
Todo no se puede tener y cada opción tiene sus ventajas e inconvenientes.


----------



## Barruno (2 Abr 2020)

dac1 dijo:


> Tiene tarjeta asociada? Se puede hacer transferencias a todo el mundo?



No.
No. Sólo a España.


----------



## Mallory (2 Abr 2020)

miembro dijo:


> Me he dado de alta hoy, y no recuerdo si era requisito que la cuenta vinculada fuera española.....



Yo la tengo con una con IBAN Francés, así que sin problema


----------



## miembro (2 Abr 2020)

Mallory dijo:


> Yo la tengo con una con IBAN Francés, así que sin problema



Interesante! Asi que quizá lo unico que miran es que la cuenta sea a tu nombre.


----------



## Mallory (2 Abr 2020)

Puede ser


----------



## -H- (2 Abr 2020)

velocipedo dijo:


> Lo que me interesa es saber si, en caso de huida al extranjero, puedo poner como vinculada una cuenta extranjera o tengo que pasar otra vez por España.
> Tengo cuenta en NN desde hace años, pero nunca me dijeron que solo se puede vincular a una cuenta española



Si, solo a españolas, yo ya lo pregunte en el 2018 y lo informe, si tienes duda llamas a atención al cliente y preguntas, así de fácil


----------



## -H- (2 Abr 2020)

Si, en NN te afectan las quitas, al ser vinculada es como si fuera una española con IBAN holands, estan controlados por el Banco de España y en coordinacin con l, no vale para nada y esto ya lo hablamos en el 2018, usar el buscador


----------



## miembro (2 Abr 2020)

-H- dijo:


> Si, en NN te afectan las quitas, al ser vinculada es como si fuera una española con IBAN holands, estan controlados por el Banco de España y en coordinacin con l, no vale para nada y esto ya lo hablamos en el 2018, usar el buscador



Como para encontrar el hilo...

Y si se vincula a un IBAN no español? Segun lo que dices entonces no pasaria nada...


----------



## -H- (3 Abr 2020)

A ver sobre el NN leeros el contrato, lo trae el contrato que habeis firmado, solo hay que leer un contrato de 7 páginas en letra grande, que cuesta menos tiempo que leer este hilo entero
Aquí os corto y pego la respuesta que di a un cuñado que anda con las mismas PACOdudas y encima mirando por encima del hombro y hablando de gitania, ¿no leeis los contratos que firmáis o que?


A ver, cuñado, lee en definiciones, capitulo 1

h. Cuenta Vinculada: la cuenta corriente española que el Cliente ha comunicado como Cuenta Vinculada en su solicitud de apertura de una Cuenta de Ahorro Online.* Esta cuenta debe estar abierta en España en una entidad de crédito autorizada por el Banco de España*, y nominada en euros.

¿Te ha quedado claro cuñado? que abres cuentas, no te lees los contratos y luego vienes de listo, y despreciando a España, que si gitania que si blabla, cuando el problema de España son los cuñados que abren cuentas sin leer el contrato entero, van de listos, les dices que lean el contrato y no son capaces ni de leerlo entero,

Además este mismo contrato dice más adelante

Si el Servicio de Atención al Cliente del Banco no resuelve la reclamación de forma satisfactoria,* el Cliente puede presentar su reclamación ante el Banco de España:*
Banco de España
Departamento de Conducta de Mercado y
Reclamaciones
C/ Alcalá, 48
28014 Madrid

Y mas adelante dice
Artículo 17 Legislación aplicable.* La legislación común española es de aplicación a este Contrato.*

Y más adelante dice
Artículo 20 Jurisdicción El Cliente y el Banco, renunciando de forma expresa a sus derechos a someterse a cualquier otra jurisdicción,
*se someten a los juzgados y tribunales españoles competentes* para la resolución de cualquier disputa, reclamación o controversia que surja de o en relación con el Contrato, incluyendo cualquier cuestión relativa a su interpretación, existencia, validez, cumplimiento, resolución, nulidad o eficacia.


* ESPERO QUEDE YA CLARO QUE ES UNA CUENTA VINCULADA A UNA ESPAÑOLA, CONTROLADA POR EL BANCO DE ESPAÑA Y BAJO LA LEGISLACION DE LOS TRIBUNALES ESPAÑOLES Y QUE HAY QUE LEER LOS CONTRATOS QUE SE FIRMAN*

Es que hay que ser cuñado, que le dices que no se ha leido el contrato y va se lo mira en diagonal sin leerlo entero, pero cuñado con ganas, y luego mirando por encima del hombre y hablando de gitania, que nivel de cuñadismo máximo, ¡por favor!

Y no se hacen excepciones, yo ya llame intentando saltarme el contrato en el 2018 y no me sirvió de nada

Si hay corralitos o quitas esta cuenta va a caer como una española, no vale para nada, leer el contrato que está clarisimo en varios puntos


----------



## -H- (3 Abr 2020)

Mallory dijo:


> Yo la tengo con una con IBAN Francés, así que sin problema



Lo trae claro en el contrato, solo cuenta abierta en España * en una entidad de crédito autorizada por el Banco de España

LA cuenta NN no proteje de corralitos ni quitas*


----------



## -H- (3 Abr 2020)

Mallory dijo:


> Yo la tengo con una con IBAN Francés, así que sin problema



Explicanos en que banco francés y como es posible que te saltaras el contrato, aquí hay algo que no cuadra


----------



## -H- (3 Abr 2020)

velocipedo dijo:


> Lo que me interesa es saber si, en caso de huida al extranjero, puedo poner como vinculada una cuenta extranjera o tengo que pasar otra vez por España.
> Tengo cuenta en NN desde hace años, pero nunca me dijeron que solo se puede vincular a una cuenta española



¿Como que no te lo dijeron? lo trae el contrato que firmaste!!


----------



## -H- (3 Abr 2020)

miembro dijo:


> Algun problema en sacar 49K fuera de españa, por ejemplo al NN, y de aqui 5 meses traerlo de vuelta? Habria crujida de impuestos, habria que justificar algo?



El problema que esta cuenta está vinculada a una española, controlada por el banco de españa y bajo legislación española, no vale para nada, los reyes son los padres, las pacosoluciones no valen y los contratos hay que leerlos


----------



## miembro (3 Abr 2020)

-H- dijo:


> A ver sobre el NN leeros el contrato, lo trae el contrato que habeis firmado, solo hay que leer un contrato de 7 páginas en letra grande, que cuesta menos tiempo que leer este hilo entero
> Aquí os corto y pego la respuesta que di a un cuñado que anda con las mismas PACOdudas y encima mirando por encima del hombro y hablando de gitania, ¿no leeis los contratos que firmáis o que?
> 
> 
> ...



Joder pues vaya decepción.
Entonces ya solo queda lo de Puerto Rico....


----------



## Mallory (3 Abr 2020)

-H- dijo:


> Explicanos en que banco francés y como es posible que te saltaras el contrato, aquí hay algo que no cuadra



OrangeBank


----------



## miembro (3 Abr 2020)

Mallory dijo:


> OrangeBank



Igual antes dejaban..... cuanto hace que vinculaste esa cuenta orangeBank al NN?


----------



## Mallory (3 Abr 2020)

-H- dijo:


> ¿Como que no te lo dijeron? lo trae el contrato que firmaste!!



Mira, en el contrato nada dice sobre que la cuenta sea de un estado




y los firmantes son calramente NN




es cierto que dice que se tiene que aperturar con una cuenta autorizada por el banco de españa, pero eso no significa que sea una cuenta en un banco español.




Una vez aperturada, puedes cambiarla a otra cuenta de cualquier país ya que en el primer recorte veréis que nada se limita q que la cuenta que se cambie a una cuenta en España.




Es decir, resumo:

abres la cuenta mediante una cuenta de una entidad autorizada por el Banco de españa; que puede ser o no española: os paso las cuentas autorizadas en este link: Banco de España - Lista de instituciones financieras monetarias - España

Una vez aperturada pedís el cambio con otra entidad


----------



## Hulk Hogan (3 Abr 2020)

Caro, como que la bolsa no ha caído.


----------



## -H- (3 Abr 2020)

No lo puedes cambiar a bancos de cualquier pais, yo en el 2018 ya lo intente cambiar a Rabobank y me dijeron que nones, solo para bancos que tenga controlado el Banco de España, por lo que en caso de corralito palmas igual


----------



## -H- (3 Abr 2020)

miembro dijo:


> Igual antes dejaban..... cuanto hace que vinculaste esa cuenta orangeBank al NN?



Antes no dejaban tampoco, fui el primero en recomendar la cuenta en el 2018 cuando apareci, pero tambin el primero en intentar vincularla a un banco extranjero y me dijeron que nones


----------



## miembro (3 Abr 2020)

-H- dijo:


> Antes no dejaban tampoco, fui el primero en recomendar la cuenta en el 2018 cuando apareci, pero tambin el primero en intentar vincularla a un banco extranjero y me dijeron que nones



Pues aqui hay algo que se escapa porque un forero dice tenerla vinculada a orangebank...


----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2020)

Buenas señores.
Para resumir, podéis poner aquí bancos que dejen abrir cuenta con iban extranjero y que estén a salvo de la expropiación suciata ?
Gracias.


----------



## -H- (3 Abr 2020)

crocodile dijo:


> Buenas señores.
> Para resumir, podéis poner aquí bancos que dejen abrir cuenta con iban extranjero y que estén a salvo de la expropiación suciata ?
> Gracias.



No hay ningun banco extranjero, no vinculado a uno español, no controlado por el Banco de España y con un buen rating, o si lo hay no lo hemos encontrado


----------



## -H- (3 Abr 2020)

miembro dijo:


> Pues aqui hay algo que se escapa porque un forero dice tenerla vinculada a orangebank...



Orangebank es un PACObanco tambin controlado por el banco de España, si hay quita te la comes con patatas, lo que interesa es poder manejarla desde una cuenta no controlada por el Banco de España, ni los juzgados españoles


----------



## bitxera (3 Abr 2020)

-H- dijo:


> Orangebank es un PACObanco tambin controlado por el banco de España, si hay quita te la comes con patatas, lo que interesa es poder manejarla desde una cuenta no controlada por el Banco de España, ni los juzgados españoles



y Bunq? y N26 (las antiguas)? y Best?


----------



## elmegaduque (3 Abr 2020)

Son paraísos fiscales paco.


----------



## -H- (3 Abr 2020)

bitxera dijo:


> y Bunq? y N26 (las antiguas)? y Best?



Bunq y N26 son fintech, no tienen rating para meter decenas de miles de euros es para pensarlo y para cantidades pequeñas tipo 10k, pues te lo llevas a casa en cash y en paz


----------



## -H- (3 Abr 2020)

Como la gente se juega el dinero hay que dar informacion de calidad, NN Bank solo se puede abrir vinculada a bancos españoles, esta bajo el control del banco de España y los tribunales españoles, a mi eso me da seguridad 0000, ya he dicho en otro hilo que en todo caso, para tenerlo en Unicaja pues mejor en el NN Bank, pero que no es un seguro anticorralito de ninguna manera, que el Gobierno si quiere le puede meter mano sin preguntarte siquiera, si hay un impuesto al ahorro (quita) cuando vas a tu cuenta ya tienes la quita, ni te preguntan
Y para estar en el FGD holandes abres en ING y no necesitas hacer un 720, ni usar cuentas vinculadas, ni leches


----------



## bitxera (3 Abr 2020)

-H- dijo:


> Bunq y N26 son fintech, no tienen rating para meter decenas de miles de euros es para pensarlo y para cantidades pequeñas tipo 10k, pues te lo llevas a casa en cash y en paz



No son fintech, son neobancos. Tienen licencia bancaria bce, en el caso de n26 emitida por el Bundesbank, banco germen del bce


----------



## Mallory (3 Abr 2020)

-H- dijo:


> Antes no dejaban tampoco, fui el primero en recomendar la cuenta en el 2018 cuando apareci, pero tambin el primero en intentar vincularla a un banco extranjero y me dijeron que nones



Yo la tengo desde hace dos meses


----------



## Mallory (3 Abr 2020)

-H- dijo:


> Orangebank es un PACObanco tambin controlado por el banco de España, si hay quita te la comes con patatas, lo que interesa es poder manejarla desde una cuenta no controlada por el Banco de España, ni los juzgados españoles



Ese banco no está "controlado".

Una cosa es autorizado y otra controlado.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (3 Abr 2020)

-H- dijo:


> Orangebank es un PACObanco tambin controlado por el banco de España, si hay quita te la comes con patatas, lo que interesa es poder manejarla desde una cuenta no controlada por el Banco de España, ni los juzgados españoles



Orange Bank España es iban español que yo lo tengo

Orange bank Francia es otra historia y no sé si el forero que lo comentó insinuaba que era iban extranjero.


----------



## Mallory (3 Abr 2020)

miembro dijo:


> Pues aqui hay algo que se escapa porque un forero dice tenerla vinculada a orangebank...



Si, yo la tengo a Orangebank


----------



## -H- (3 Abr 2020)

No he mencionado Revolut que no lei sus contratos, pero Bunq y N26 son fintech y no tienen rating, si meter decenas de miles de euros en bancos sin rating te parece seguro, también puedes usar Raisin que por lo menos no son fintech
Precisamente por hablar de dinero, hay que dar toda la información y las fintech no tienen rating
Me parece una locura meter grandes cantidades de dinero en bancos sin rating, los rating están para algo, luego viene los lloros


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (3 Abr 2020)

-H- dijo:


> No hay ningun banco extranjero, no vinculado a uno español, no controlado por el Banco de España y con un buen rating, o si lo hay no lo hemos encontrado



Cito al forero @Paradise_man con su permiso



> .
> Para Suiza tienes a dukascopy y swissquote ademas de CIM banque.....
> MCA Account Opening Application
> Swissquote: Negocia con el líder suizo en banca electrónica
> ...



Son soluciones más farragosas, yo mismo abrí cuenta en dukascopy y hay límite de depósito, 2-3k por trimestre dependiendo de tus ingresos, se puede subir hablando con ellos y presentando pruebas del origen de tus ingresos.

Los otros ni idea


----------



## Mallory (3 Abr 2020)

Mallory dijo:


> Ese banco no está "controlado".
> 
> Una cosa es autorizado y otra controlado.



Sucursales de entidades extranjeras - Cliente Bancario, Banco de España

En este listado os aparecen todas

Banco de España - Lista de instituciones financieras monetarias - España

Incluido N26


----------



## bitxera (3 Abr 2020)

-H- dijo:


> No he mencionado Revolut que no lei sus contratos, pero Bunq y N26 son fintech y no tienen rating, si meter decenas de miles de euros en bancos sin rating te parece seguro, también puedes usar Raisin que por lo menos no son fintech
> Precisamente por hablar de dinero, hay que dar toda la información y las fintech no tienen rating
> Me parece una locura meter grandes cantidades de dinero en bancos sin rating, los rating están para algo, luego viene los lloros



que se lo digan a Lehman Brothers…. 
Que son bancos vigilados por el sacrosanto BCE!


----------



## Mallory (3 Abr 2020)

-H- dijo:


> Como la gente se juega el dinero hay que dar informacion de calidad, NN Bank solo se puede abrir vinculada a bancos españoles, esta bajo el control del banco de España y los tribunales españoles, a mi eso me da seguridad 0000, ya he dicho en otro hilo que en todo caso, para tenerlo en Unicaja pues mejor en el NN Bank, pero que no es un seguro anticorralito de ninguna manera, que el Gobierno si quiere le puede meter mano sin preguntarte siquiera, si hay un impuesto al ahorro (quita) cuando vas a tu cuenta ya tienes la quita, ni te preguntan
> Y para estar en el FGD holandes abres en ING y no necesitas hacer un 720, ni usar cuentas vinculadas, ni leches




Pues vaya información de "calidad" cuando no sabes lo que es un atorización. Toda entidad bancaria de la UE tiene que contar con unos requisitos y le permite operar en cualquier pais miembro:

*Entidades autorizadas en otro Estado miembro de la Unión Europea.*


Ningún Estado miembro de la Unión Europea puede oponerse a que las entidades autorizadas en otro Estado miembro operen en su territorio (principio de licencia única o ‘pasaporte comunitario’). Esto implica que:

Desde el momento en el que el Banco de España recibe una comunicación de la autoridad supervisora del país de origen con la información prevista, las entidades de cualquier país de la Unión Europea pueden realizar en España actividades bancarias
Están obligadas a pertenecer a un fondo de garantía de depósitos con iguales condiciones mínimas de devolución de depósitos, sea cual sea el país de origen de su banco, la garantía será la misma que la de una entidad española.
En caso de que surjan problemas de solvencia, el fondo de garantía al que pertenezca la entidad, normalmente, el del país de procedencia, será el responsable de la garantía a sus clientes.
Te pongo el enlace para que veas la info: Sucursales de entidades extranjeras - Cliente Bancario, Banco de España

En cuanto a lo del control de los juzgado españoles tampoco.


----------



## Mallory (3 Abr 2020)

Sucursales de entidades extranjeras - Cliente Bancario, Banco de España


----------



## Paradise_man (3 Abr 2020)

-H- dijo:


> No hay ningun banco extranjero, no vinculado a uno español, no controlado por el Banco de España y con un buen rating, o si lo hay no lo hemos encontrado



First bank o Banco popular en Puerto Rico por ejemplo....conozco varios mas en otros sitios como
HSBC
lloyds bank
Standard bank


----------



## Mallory (3 Abr 2020)

EL ÑIÑO DEL HELADO dijo:


> Orange Bank España es iban español que yo lo tengo
> 
> Orange bank Francia es otra historia y no sé si el forero que lo comentó insinuaba que era iban extranjero.





EL ÑIÑO DEL HELADO dijo:


> Orange Bank España es iban español que yo lo tengo
> 
> Orange bank Francia es otra historia y no sé si el forero que lo comentó insinuaba que era iban extranjero.



No, os he dicho que lo tengo con orange bank

y que luego puedes cambiar la cuenta vinculada a otra (sea española o extranjera) ya que en el contrato de NN nada dice a que la cuenta que se vincule una vez aperturada ( la que se cambia) sea española. Mirad la Condicion 11 del contrato.


----------



## judemal1 (3 Abr 2020)

Dukascopy, banco Suizo con IBAN suizo no te pide vinculación con cuenta española.

Tiene tarjetas y es multidivisa.


----------



## Paradise_man (3 Abr 2020)

Europacific bank,dukascopy,swissquote,cim banque...


----------



## -H- (3 Abr 2020)

EL ÑIÑO DEL HELADO dijo:


> Cito al forero @Paradise_man con su permiso
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si pero Dukascopy Bank no tiene rating o yo no lo he encontrado de momento, de alguna calificadora seria y solvente, ya dije que investigaría más, pero yo no veo claro meter 30k en un sitio sin rating y para 10k lo sacas y te lo llevas a casa


----------



## -H- (3 Abr 2020)

Mallory dijo:


> No, os he dicho que lo tengo con orange bank
> 
> y que luego puedes cambiar la cuenta vinculada a otra (sea española o extranjera) ya que en el contrato de NN nada dice a que la cuenta que se vincule una vez aperturada ( la que se cambia) sea española. Mirad la Condicion 11 del contrato.



Pues yo lo quise cambiar a Rabobank la vinculación y me dijeron que de eso nada


----------



## Mallory (3 Abr 2020)

-H- dijo:


> Pues yo lo quise cambiar a Rabobank la vinculación y me dijeron que de eso nada



Yo hablée ayer por el telf y me dijeron que sin problema.

de primeras te dicen que no, peor en cuanto le haces ver que en el contrato no pone nada de esa obligación te lo aceptan.


----------



## judemal1 (3 Abr 2020)

-H- dijo:


> Si pero Dukascopy Bank no tiene rating o yo no lo he encontrado de momento, de alguna calificadora seria y solvente, ya dije que investigaría más, pero yo no veo claro meter 30k en un sitio sin rating y para 10k lo sacas y te lo llevas a casa



Hay un hilo especifico en el foro de Dukascopy de hace escasos días donde un forero en las últimas paginas aporta la fiabilidad en páginas serias de este banco, Echale un vistazo. Si tiene rating.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (3 Abr 2020)

Mallory dijo:


> No, os he dicho que lo tengo con orange bank
> 
> y que luego puedes cambiar la cuenta vinculada a otra (sea española o extranjera) ya que en el contrato de NN nada dice a que la cuenta que se vincule una vez aperturada ( la que se cambia) sea española. Mirad la Condicion 11 del contrato.



He intentado hoy mismo cambiar el IBAN de la cuenta vinculada en NN a una belga (Monese) y a una suiza (dukascopy) y no me ha dejado ni seguir, me dice iban erróneo

Y he puesto iban de una cuenta de Openbank y si me deja..

Yo también vi la condición 11 de NN y pequé de confiado pero hay otro articulo


Pero es cierto que solo dejan iban español


----------



## -H- (3 Abr 2020)

Ya les llamo el lunes mismo, si se pudiera yo encantado


----------



## Mallory (3 Abr 2020)

Mallory dijo:


> Yo habñe ayer por el telf y me dijeron que sin problema.





judemal1 dijo:


> Hay un hilo especifico en el foro de Dukascopy de hace escasos días donde un forero en las últimas paginas aporta la fiabilidad en páginas serias de este banco, Echale un vistazo. Si tiene rating.



Creo que fui yo el que aporté varias paginas oficiales.


----------



## Mallory (3 Abr 2020)

EL ÑIÑO DEL HELADO dijo:


> He intentado hoy mismo cambiar el IBAN de la cuenta vinculada en NN a una belga (Monese) y a una suiza (dukascopy) y no me ha dejado ni seguir, me dice iban erróneo
> 
> Y he puesto iban de una cuenta de Openbank y si me deja..
> 
> ...



Lo que acabas de poner es para aperturarlo


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (3 Abr 2020)

Mallory dijo:


> Yo hablée ayer por el telf y me dijeron que sin problema.
> 
> de primeras te dicen que no, peor en cuanto le haces ver que en el contrato no pone nada de esa obligación te lo aceptan.



Ah entonces hay que llamarles y presionar?


----------



## Mallory (3 Abr 2020)

EL ÑIÑO DEL HELADO dijo:


> Ah entonces hay que llamarles y presionar?



Si, hazte el digno y di que eso no es lo que ponen en sus condiciones de contratoy que si no cumplen vas apresentar una reclamación al BDE


----------



## -H- (3 Abr 2020)

judemal1 dijo:


> Hay un hilo especifico en el foro de Dukascopy de hace escasos días donde un forero en las últimas paginas aporta la fiabilidad en páginas serias de este banco, Echale un vistazo. Si tiene rating.



Hilo por favor lo examinaré con mucho interés, si se puede yo encnatado, me vendrá bien para familiares


----------



## Mallory (3 Abr 2020)

-H- dijo:


> Hilo por favor lo examinaré con mucho interés, si se puede yo encnatado, me vendrá bien para familiares



No tengo el enlace, pero miralo que os puse la info del regulador suizo y un ratio de la entidad


----------



## Mallory (3 Abr 2020)

EL ÑIÑO DEL HELADO dijo:


> Ah entonces hay que llamarles y presionar?



Me voy a coemr, que me espera mi señora


----------



## -H- (3 Abr 2020)

Mallory dijo:


> Si, hazte el digno y di que eso no es lo que ponen en sus condiciones de contratoy que si no cumplen vas apresentar una reclamación al BDE



Si si claro y en BdE intervendrán inmediatamente para garantizar tu derecho a llevarte la pasta fuera de sus garras, 

yo en 2018 amenace con llevarme toda la pasta y era bastante y no me sirvió de nada, pasaron de mi


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (3 Abr 2020)

Mallory dijo:


> Lo que acabas de poner es para aperturarlo




Y después porque me da error al poner un iban no español? Hay que llamar y sacarles los colores con el artículo 11?


----------



## judemal1 (3 Abr 2020)

-H- dijo:


> Hilo por favor lo examinaré con mucho interés, si se puede yo encnatado, me vendrá bien para familiares



DUKASKOPY Bank (banco suizo, con IBAN suizo, ...) es de FIAR?

Aqui lo tienes.


----------



## kusss (3 Abr 2020)

Respecto a la cuenta de NN, si tiene IBAN Holandés yo no veo tan sencillo que se vea afectada en caso de quita, quiebra o salida del euro de España, por muy vinculada que este a una cuenta en España. El BdE podrá controlar tus tributos y demás, pero esos euros están en Holanda y si España quiebra seguirán en Holanda.

Esto por supuesto es un comentario paco desde la barra del bar de mi cuñado, pero también dicen algo similar aquí:

NN Bank, la respuesta para tener el dinero fuera de España y con la máxim...


----------



## -H- (3 Abr 2020)

NN bank España aunque tenga IBAN español, esta bajo control del Banco de España y bajo jurisdicción de tribunales españoles, el BdE les dice que hagan una quita de tanto y la hacen inmediatamente y si quieres reclamar abre juicio en un tribunal español y ya verás que risas te echas, todo lo trae el contrato


----------



## -H- (3 Abr 2020)

BurbuPepprer dijo:


> Pero si es que es de primero de trilerismo fisco-tributario: ¿vas a engañar a hacienda con la sencilla jugadita de cambiar una cuenta con IBAN español por otra con IBAN que no empiece por ES?
> 
> Si para la apertura de la cuenta de ahorro en NN se exige una cuenta vinculada en España, ¿por qué algunos infieren que esa exigencia se desvanece por hacer una nueva vinculación de la cuenta en Holanda a otra cuenta?
> 
> S2



La desesperacion y querer agarrarse a un clavo ardiendo supongo


----------



## kusss (3 Abr 2020)

-H- dijo:


> NN bank España aunque tenga IBAN español, esta bajo control del Banco de España y bajo jurisdicción de tribunales españoles, el BdE les dice que hagan una quita de tanto y la hacen inmediatamente y si quieres reclamar abre juicio en un tribunal español y ya verás que risas te echas, todo lo trae el contrato



Quizás tengas razón, pero yo no lo veo tan claro y he leído tus referencias al contrato. 
LLegado el caso, veo más factible que NN levante el dedo medio al BdE si este le pide que aplique una quita a euros Holandeses.


----------



## Mallory (3 Abr 2020)

BurbuPepprer dijo:


> El apartado 11.1 no específica que la nueva cuenta vinculada deba ser española, pero este apartado 11.1 se entiende que está supeditado al apartado 1.h, es decir a la exigencia de que la nueva cuenta vinculada esté en España, la misma condición con la que se abrió la cuenta de ahorro de NN.
> 
> Aquí se puede consultar estos apartados 1.h y 11.1
> https://www.nnespana.es/cuenta-de-a...ones-del-producto-Cuenta-de-Ahorro-Online.pdf
> ...



Tu comprensión lectora es cuando menos baja

el 1.h dice lo siguiente




Nada te dice que tenga que ser una cuenta española una vez creada y pidas cambiarla. Por otrolado lo de "se entiende que está supeditado al apartado 1.h"... pues nada, los contratos no se "entienden" sino que se tienen que basar expresamente en lo escrito y acordado.

Y lo de decir que es una declaración expresa la referencia a una web promocional ya es alunciante. Máxime cuan en esa web erróneamente dice que los intereses te los ingresan en una cuenta española y la relaidad es que los propios intereses te los ingresan en la cuenta de NN.

Aquí pongo lo que dice de intereses la porpia NN




Pero oye, sigue así


----------



## -H- (3 Abr 2020)

Vamos a ver
Si NN bank se le permite operar en España con IBAN extranjero es porque han firmado una serie de papeles con el BdE que se comportaran como cualquier banco español
Si hay problemas y no quieren mandar la pasta, no conozco ningún banco que levante el dedo, porque sería su muerte en bolsa y su gobierno le puede quitar la ficha bancaria
SI no quisieran hacerlo, la forma de hacerlo no es levantar el dedo, es ir a los tribunales españoles que ya sabéis lo que dirán, porque han aceptado funcionar en España bajo la justicia española
En todo caso, yo encantado de equivocarme, porque soy el primero que me sería muy útil, yo prefiero no tener razón y poder vincular la cuenta NN a bancos extranjeros sólidos que no operan en España, como Rabobank, yo encantadisimo de equivocarme vamos, y lo voy a comprobar de nuevo, que no quiero perder ninguna oportunidad, por remota que parezca


----------



## Mallory (3 Abr 2020)

BurbuPepprer dijo:


> Cierto, no dice nada de que la nueva cuenta tenga que ser española. ¿Pero dice expresamente que la nueva cuenta pueda ser extranjera?
> 
> S2



No intentas dar vueltas porque no funciona así. Para tener una limitación debe indicarse de forma expresa.

Es como la titularidad: dice de forma expresa que el titular de la cuenta vinculada debe ser el mismo que la cuenta con NN


----------



## Mallory (3 Abr 2020)

-H- dijo:


> Si si claro y en BdE intervendrán inmediatamente para garantizar tu derecho a llevarte la pasta fuera de sus garras,
> 
> yo en 2018 amenace con llevarme toda la pasta y era bastante y no me sirvió de nada, pasaron de mi



A ver chalao, claro que intervienen ( y menos en el estadod e alarma que todos los plazos están suspendidos) pero eso lacharoperadora que atiende no lo sabe y en su protocolo solo aparece temas determinados; si se indica que se procede a escalar una reclamación cederán


----------



## Mallory (3 Abr 2020)

-H- dijo:


> Vamos a ver
> Si NN bank se le permite operar en España con IBAN extranjero es porque han firmado una serie de papeles con el BdE que se comportaran como cualquier banco español
> Si hay problemas y no quieren mandar la pasta, no conozco ningún banco que levante el dedo, porque sería su muerte en bolsa y su gobierno le puede quitar la ficha bancaria
> SI no quisieran hacerlo, la forma de hacerlo no es levantar el dedo, es ir a los tribunales españoles que ya sabéis lo que dirán, porque han aceptado funcionar en España bajo la justicia española
> En todo caso, yo encantado de equivocarme, porque soy el primero que me sería muy útil, yo prefiero no tener razón y poder vincular la cuenta NN a bancos extranjeros sólidos que no operan en España, como Rabobank, yo encantadisimo de equivocarme vamos, y lo voy a comprobar de nuevo, que no quiero perder ninguna oportunidad, por remota que parezca



So chalao; tu has visto el enlace que te he puesto del BDE??

No tiene que firmar nada, están autoirzado siempre que sea un banco de un país de la UE y cumplan unos requisitos; la autorización es automática


----------



## Mallory (3 Abr 2020)

-H- dijo:


> Vamos a ver
> Si NN bank se le permite operar en España con IBAN extranjero es porque han firmado una serie de papeles con el BdE que se comportaran como cualquier banco español
> Si hay problemas y no quieren mandar la pasta, no conozco ningún banco que levante el dedo, porque sería su muerte en bolsa y su gobierno le puede quitar la ficha bancaria
> SI no quisieran hacerlo, la forma de hacerlo no es levantar el dedo, es ir a los tribunales españoles que ya sabéis lo que dirán, porque han aceptado funcionar en España bajo la justicia española
> En todo caso, yo encantado de equivocarme, porque soy el primero que me sería muy útil, yo prefiero no tener razón y poder vincular la cuenta NN a bancos extranjeros sólidos que no operan en España, como Rabobank, yo encantadisimo de equivocarme vamos, y lo voy a comprobar de nuevo, que no quiero perder ninguna oportunidad, por remota que parezca



Nooo

No conocemos ninguno; pues si, HSBC por ejemplo. Cada dos días está metido en problemas de blanqueo de capital y con multas por ello.

Las multas son minucias en comparación con el coladero que tiene para sus clientes blanqueando capital.

Hya que tener en cuenta una cosa, que según que irregularidades e ilícitos, a los bancos en conjunto le sale rentable realizarlos ya que las multas siempre son inferiores en comparación con los beneficios que obtienen. Si se ponen a ser exquisitos, perderían mucho negocio "gris"


----------



## Mallory (3 Abr 2020)

BurbuPepprer dijo:


> Cierto, no dice nada de que la nueva cuenta tenga que ser española. ¿Pero dice expresamente que la nueva cuenta vinculada puede ser extranjera?
> 
> En este último supuesto ¿por qué no permiten una cuenta vinculada que no sea española desde el minuto uno? Tendrían más oportunidades de negocio. Probablemente la respuesta es que en NN sean bobos.
> 
> S2



Preguntaselo a ellos


----------



## -H- (3 Abr 2020)

Mallory dijo:


> A ver chalao, claro que intervienen ( y menos en el estadod e alarma que todos los plazos están suspendidos) pero eso lacharoperadora que atiende no lo sabe y en su protocolo solo aparece temas determinados; si se indica que se procede a escalar una reclamación cederán



Ya lo intente en 2018 y amenace con llevarme una pasta y ni caso, pero el lunes lo vuelvo a intentar, por supuesto que si, yo encantado de estar equivocado


----------



## -H- (3 Abr 2020)

Mallory dijo:


> So chalao; tu has visto el enlace que te he puesto del BDE??
> 
> No tiene que firmar nada, están autoirzado siempre que sea un banco de un país de la UE y cumplan unos requisitos; la autorización es automática



Ah claro claro, a cualquier banco que cumplan unas determinadas caracteristicas el BAnco de España les deja aquí operar en modo barra libre, sin tener que hacer ninguna solicitud, como el que se pide unos cacharros en el Bar Paco, claro que si guapi
y chalaos son los demás


----------



## -H- (3 Abr 2020)

Mallory dijo:


> Nooo
> 
> No conocemos ninguno; pues si, HSBC por ejemplo. Cada dos días está metido en problemas de blanqueo de capital y con multas por ello.
> 
> ...



Claro claro y se la van a jugar por cuatro PacoClientes españoles, pasando de los tribunales españoles, van a pagar una multa para que sus Pacoclientes no tengan que pagar quitas, le faltan Ovnis


----------



## Mallory (3 Abr 2020)

-H- dijo:


> Claro claro y se la van a jugar por cuatro PacoClientes españoles, pasando de los tribunales españoles, van a pagar una multa para que sus Pacoclientes no tengan que pagar quitas, le faltan Ovnis



Le falta a tus aventuras.

No lo hacen por unos pocos clientes de mierda, sino por el conjunto de sus servicios (totalidad).

HSBC acepta una multa récord de 1.470 millones por blanqueo de dinero

HSBC pagará la mayor multa en EE UU por lavado de dinero

EEUU multa a HSBC con más de 650 millones por fraude en sus bonos hipotecarios previos a la crisis

No lo sancionan por un hecho cocnreto sino por la irregularidad de sus actuaciones. Fijate como son recurrentes en el tiempo y no por una actuacion concreta.

En cuanto a los tribunales españoles, de veras se nota que no has llevado nunca un proceso. Los embargos se hance a una serie de cuentas y entidades que tienen firmado el Convenio con el Consejo General de Poder Judicial.

Pocas veces se piden embargos a otras cuentas distintas y lo habitual es que salvo que seas un infeliz no te cacen.

Un cliente mio embargado hasta las trancas se conocia todas las Cajas y entidades bancarias, cuando había una mejora de embargo, siempre iban a las cuentas habituales, y si le cazaban alguna de las "raras" (entidades o cajas poco ahbituales) lo único que hacía era irse a otra y abrirse una cuenta nueva


----------



## kusss (3 Abr 2020)

Pero si tanto controla el BdE las cuentas de NN, ¿por qué hay que presentar el 720 si tienes más de 50k en NN España?
Yo creo que a NN, en caso de quiebra de España, los tribunales españoles le harían cosquillas como mucho, y hasta risa.


----------



## -H- (3 Abr 2020)

Claro que si y NN Bank que es una de las aseguradoras más conservadoras de Holanda, se la va a jugar a desobedecer a las autoridades españolas y pasar de los tribunales españoles, antes de que haya una quita a sus PACOclientes


----------



## -H- (3 Abr 2020)

kusss dijo:


> Pero si tanto controla el BdE las cuentas de NN, ¿por qué hay que presentar el 720 si tienes más de 50k en NN España?
> Yo creo que a NN, en caso de quiebra de España, los tribunales españoles le harían cosquillas como mucho, y hasta risa.



Si bueno tambien hay gente que cree que que Allah le dicto el coran a Mahoma, si nos vamos a meter en el terreno de las creencias
Si NN Bank opera en España es porque tiene un acuerdo con el Banco de España, como queda muy clarito en el contrato, que est sometido a los tribunales españoles, NN es una entidad cotizada que no se va a jugar una bajada de cotizacin, una multa o incluso perdida de ficha bancaria, por cuatro Pacoclientes


----------



## kusss (3 Abr 2020)

-H- dijo:


> Si bueno tambien hay gente que cree que que Allah le dicto el coran a Mahoma, si nos vamos a meter en el terreno de las creencias
> Si NN Bank opera en España es porque tiene un acuerdo con el Banco de España, como queda muy clarito en el contrato, que est sometido a los tribunales españoles, NN es una entidad cotizada que no se va a jugar una bajada de cotizacin, una multa o incluso perdida de ficha bancaria, por cuatro Pacoclientes



Pero lo que tú dices bajo mi punto de vista no deja de ser otra creencia. Una cosa es tener un acuerdo con el BdE y otra es saber lo que sucedería en una situación tan excepcional como una quita/quiebra/salida del euro de España.


----------



## Tblls (3 Abr 2020)

Que tendrá que ver que nn tengas vinculada una cuenta española

Que en dinero está en una cuenta Holandesa. La vinculación no provoca la nacionalización de la cuenta de nn


----------



## -H- (3 Abr 2020)

Pues lo que sucederá para mi está claro, que NN Bank no tiene nada que ganar desobdeciendo a España porque mejor quita a sus clientes que multa para ellos, y en caso de duda a donde tienen que ir a pleitear es a los tribunales españoles
En estos caso, con altas cantidades de dinero por el medio, navaja de Ockam, la explicación más sencilla suele ser la más probable


----------



## -H- (3 Abr 2020)

Tblls dijo:


> Que tendrá que ver que nn tengas vinculada una cuenta española
> 
> Que en dinero está en una cuenta Holandesa. La vinculación no provoca la nacionalización de la cuenta de nn



No es solo la vinculacin, es que el contrato dice claro que para desacuerdos vayas al Banco de España, y los litigios en tribunales españoles, con las cuenta que abre en España, NN Bank tiene el compromiso de atender al Banco de España, navaja de Ockham
Por supuesto es una situacin que no se ha dado, y nadie tiene la verdad absoluta, pero la explicacin mas sencilla suele ser la ms probable y las entidades cotizadas no quieren jaleos, ni desobecen ordenes de los tribunales por cuatro PAcoclientes


----------



## Tblls (3 Abr 2020)

-H- dijo:


> No es solo la vinculacin, es que el contrato dice claro que para desacuerdos vayas al Banco de España, y los litigios en tribunales españoles, con las cuenta que abre en España, NN Bank tiene el compromiso de atender al Banco de España, navaja de Ockham
> Por supuesto es una situacin que no se ha dado, y nadie tiene la verdad absoluta, pero la explicacin mas sencilla suele ser la ms probable y las entidades cotizadas no quieren jaleos, ni desobecen ordenes de los tribunales por cuatro PAcoclientes



Entonces para que te piden el 720 si en teoría opera en territorio nacional?


----------



## spektro (3 Abr 2020)

Tblls dijo:


> Entonces para que te piden el 720 si en teoría opera en territorio nacional?



Para poner sanciones. Lo del 720 ha sido declarado ilegal por Bruselas, lo que no sé es si Hacienda algún día lo anulará.
Bruselas declara ilegal el modelo 720


----------



## Tblls (3 Abr 2020)

spektro dijo:


> Para poner sanciones. Lo del 720 ha sido declarado ilegal por Bruselas, lo que no sé es si Hacienda algún día lo anulará.
> Bruselas declara ilegal el modelo 720



No. El 720 no es ilegal. Es ilegal los castigos tan duros. O eso tengo entendido


Aotearoa dijo:


> Lo del 720 es para todo el dinero que se tenga fuera de España. El que ese dinero esté controlado por el fisco como en el caso de la cuenta de ahorro en NN no significa que todo el mundo lo saque por transferencia detectable a Hacienda.
> 
> Y ya se saque el dinero con transferencias que consten a Hacienda como otras, el el momento que te despistes con la declaración del 720 o cualquier otra gestión, comunicación, declaración o lo que sea el mazazo y la multa te cae sin piedad.
> 
> ...



Aunque lo detecte o no Hacienda, hasta 50k no es obligado declararlo, ya lo sabes.


----------



## Mallory (3 Abr 2020)

-H- dijo:


> Claro que si y NN Bank que es una de las aseguradoras más conservadoras de Holanda, se la va a jugar a desobedecer a las autoridades españolas y pasar de los tribunales españoles, antes de que haya una quita a sus PACOclientes



Más fácil; haz lo que tú quieras y ya está


----------



## Mallory (3 Abr 2020)

Tblls dijo:


> No. El 720 no es ilegal. Es ilegal los castigos tan duros. O eso tengo entendido
> 
> Aunque lo detecte o no Hacienda, hasta 50k no es obligado declararlo, ya lo sabes.



Gracias. Yo lo iba a escribir ahora, pero veo que te adelantaste


----------



## Mallory (3 Abr 2020)

-H- dijo:


> No es solo la vinculacin, es que el contrato dice claro que para desacuerdos vayas al Banco de España, y los litigios en tribunales españoles, con las cuenta que abre en España, NN Bank tiene el compromiso de atender al Banco de España, navaja de Ockham
> Por supuesto es una situacin que no se ha dado, y nadie tiene la verdad absoluta, pero la explicacin mas sencilla suele ser la ms probable y las entidades cotizadas no quieren jaleos, ni desobecen ordenes de los tribunales por cuatro PAcoclientes



Mira,por eso tienes que ir a departamento de atención al cliente en Holanda





Lo de acudir al BDE en caso d eno botener respuesta favorable no es obligatorio sinoq eu te indica que "puedes". Si ya tenemos que explicar la diferencia entre una obligación y una posibilidad, apaga y vámonos




Otra cosa es la jurisdicción y competencia territorial; En estos casos se pone por escrito pero al ser el contratante consumidor o usuario (como en el caso de este tipo de contratos) y el banco está en un tercero pais dentro de la Unión, la competencia la tienen los tribunales del domicilio del consumidor/usuario.

Además mezclas churras con merinas; es econtrato la competencia y fuero viene predterminado sólo para las obligaciones de dicho cotnrato; y el tema de que se intentara embargar el capital de esa cuenta es fuera de ese contrato y de un tercero (Estado español) foráneo al contrato.


----------



## Mallory (3 Abr 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> El problema sería recuperar ese dinero, ya que la única cuenta desde la que puedes operar con la de NN está bajo el paraguas del BdE. Pero el dinero estaría en Holanda a todos los efectos y allí se quedaría. Tendrías tu pasta a salvo en Holanda sin posibilidad de operar con ella en ningún ámbito. Además el dinero generado por el 0,40% de intereses anual, iría a tu cuenta vinculada en la que si te lo mangonearían. Únicamente, te quedaría esperar a que las aguas regresen a su cauce, o a que la gente le dé por echar al gobierno de turno y que entrase otro que si respetase la propiedad privada, dentro de un año o de veinte...o nunca.



no va a la cuenta vinculada. Se ingresa directamente en la cuenta de NN




Ya os lo he enseñado antes


----------



## Mk3 (3 Abr 2020)

Mallory dijo:


> No intentas dar vueltas porque no funciona así. Para tener una limitación debe indicarse de forma expresa.
> 
> Es como la titularidad: dice de forma expresa que el titular de la cuenta vinculada debe ser el mismo que la cuenta con NN



También dice que en la cuenta vinculada SÓLO debes estar tú de titular, en la mía vinculada estamos como titulares yo y mis padres....


----------



## crocodile (3 Abr 2020)

Me han abierto la cuenta en raisin, esto es la misma mierda que NN?, ES decir no sirve para nada? Te pueden pillar tus ahorros el gobierno de sepultureros?


----------



## Mallory (3 Abr 2020)

Mk3 dijo:


> También dice que en la cuenta vinculada SÓLO debes estar tú de titular, en la mía vinculada estamos como titulares yo y mis padres....



por eso


----------



## judemal1 (3 Abr 2020)

Osea, que si tienes una cuenta por ejemplo Dukascopy, con Iban suizo y banco suizo establecido y con garantía bancaria, la cual al abrirla y operar en ella NO te pide ninguna vinculación con cuenta española, es lo mejor en estos momentos?


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (3 Abr 2020)

judemal1 dijo:


> Osea, que si tienes una cuenta por ejemplo Dukascopy, con Iban suizo y banco suizo establecido y con garantía bancaria, la cual al abrirla y operar en ella NO te pide ninguna vinculación con cuenta española, es lo mejor en estos momentos?



Aparentemente si, pero tiene restricciones, no puedes meter cantidades de dinero grandes de golpe.

Tiene límite de ingreso de 2-3k dólares por trimestre y máximo de 50k en total

Si hablas con ellos y das pruebas de nóminas y origen y destino de los fondos te pueden aprobar un ingreso extraordinario del 450% de tu nómina.

Yo estoy en ese proceso ahora mismo


----------



## -H- (3 Abr 2020)

Yo lo del rating de Dukascopy lo tengo que investigar más, aunque tampoco suena la del odo lo que comentais de este banco-brooker
En todo caso en algun sitio lei que el máximo cubierto por su FGD es 20k en cuantas en euros o me equivoco?


----------



## -H- (3 Abr 2020)

Podeis soñar lo que querais, pero NN Bank en España trabaja en cooperación con el Banco de España y si le mandan hacer quita, hará quita, es pura navaja de Ockham, leyendo las 7 pags del contrato se ve claro y las reclamaciones a juzgados españoles, querer huir del corralito con un banco que trabaja coordinado con el banco de españa, con atención al cliente solo en español y que los reclamaciones van solo a los juzgados españoles, un plan sin fisuras ¿que podría salir mal?
Si es cierto que los intereses los meten a la cuenta, no a la vinculada


----------



## Mallory (3 Abr 2020)

-H- dijo:


> Yo lo del rating de Dukascopy lo tengo que investigar más, aunque tampoco suena la del odo lo que comentais de este banco-brooker
> En todo caso en algun sitio lei que el máximo cubierto por su FGD es 20k en cuantas en euros o me equivoco?



Como no habrás entrado al post, te pongo lo que escribí en él

Inscrito en el regulador suizo: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/attachments/1585755611372-png.273676/

y para que veas que el enlace es correcto; te paso el pdf del regulador suizo


Por qué con estas dudas nos e consulta siempre al regulador? Authorisation requirements for securities firms

Os paso además el enlace con sus datos:Registre du Commerce du Canton de Genève


----------



## Mallory (3 Abr 2020)

-H- dijo:


> Podeis soñar lo que querais, pero NN Bank en España trabaja en cooperación con el Banco de España y si le mandan hacer quita, hará quita, es pura navaja de Ockham, leyendo las 7 pags del contrato se ve claro y las reclamaciones a juzgados españoles, querer huir del corralito con un banco que trabaja coordinado con el banco de españa, con atención al cliente solo en español y que los reclamaciones van solo a los juzgados españoles, un plan sin fisuras ¿que podría salir mal?
> Si es cierto que los intereses los meten a la cuenta, no a la vinculada



Joder. Vuelta la burra al trigo.

Yte lo expliqué. No trabaj en cooperación, sino que autorizacióne s automática.

En cuanto a los tribunales ya te lo he explicado hasta la saciedad.

Si quieres creerlo vale, si no, no pasa nada. No gnamos un premio con esto. Pero vale ya de poner en duda todo continuamente.


----------



## -H- (3 Abr 2020)

Autorizaciones automáticas, solo le faltan ovnis
Por eso se refieren a los juzgados españoles y te dicen que reclames en el Banco de Españal, porque no cooperan con ellos
Un plan sin fisuras ¿que podría salir mal?


----------



## -H- (3 Abr 2020)

Mallory dijo:


> Como no habrás entrado al post, te pongo lo que escribí en él
> 
> Inscrito en el regulador suizo: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/attachments/1585755611372-png.273676/
> 
> ...



Si pero eso no es el rating, a mi me gusta que mi banco tenga un buen rating si voy a meter unas decenas de miles, si bien reconozco que el tema Dukascopy no lo conozco en profundidad, aunque me pienso poner con el, graciass por la info, me toca trabajar hasta en finde, pero el jueves santo me dedicaré a ello


----------



## Mallory (3 Abr 2020)

-H- dijo:


> Autorizaciones automáticas, solo le faltan ovnis
> Por eso se refieren a los juzgados españoles y te dicen que reclames en el Banco de Españal, porque no cooperan con ellos
> Un plan sin fisuras ¿que podría salir mal?



No le falta ovnis. Es así. 

A ver si nos vamos enterando todos que los países en europa solos como provincias y que hay libertad de mercado.


----------



## kusss (3 Abr 2020)

Algunas diferencia reseñable entre Dukascopy y Swissquote?


----------



## selenio (4 Abr 2020)

mensch_machine dijo:


> Es decir, que usted prefiere una moneda de piratas que usan 60 millones de habitantes y que no puede usar para bajar a comprar el pan a una moneda que usan 343 millones y 19 países y que, oh casualidad es con la que paga la birra.
> 
> No sé, dígame cuál es la ventaja de tener libras en una cuenta cuando usted vive y trabaja (espero) en un país de la zona euro. Ridîculo cuanto menos,



Sencillo,la Libra, que puede quebrar y haber corralito no digo que no, existe un banco central del propio UK , un tesoro publico del propio UK , una hacienda publica de UK, y la usa UK directamente, en cambio el euro es un experimento , un engendro, la Union Monetaria , tiene un banco central si el BCE, pero no tiene ni tesoro publico comun, ni tiene hacienda publica comun, España, no controla el BCE, Alemania lo controla algo mas, y encima el gobierno de España, a parte de darse una situacion especialmente jodida a nivel economico, el vicepresidente ya ha amenazado en reiteradas ocasiones con expropiaciones argumentando como le sale de las pelotas el articulo 128, sin mentar el articulo 33.


----------



## selenio (4 Abr 2020)

Gran Duque de Alba dijo:


> Vamos a ver.... Lo de las acciones es un rollo.
> 
> Verás, abres cuenta en ING, o en Renta4... y compras acciones de Apple. ¿Significa eso que si un juez ordena que te embarguen que no te las pueden quitar? Por supuesto que no... Te follan vivo, porque esas acciones no son como las "acciones" que todo el mundo tiene en la cabeza.
> Abre cuenta en broker de USA y transfiere todo allí en dólares, algo es algo, mucho mejor que lo que propones.
> ...



Osea que estas jodido igualmente.


----------



## selenio (4 Abr 2020)

llabiegu dijo:


> ING lleva varios dias con problemas de acceso a la web y fallos en la aplicación
> Tiene quejas por bloqueos de cuentas por falta de documentación que luego no resuelve.
> Ojo donde os meteis



Yo en casi 16 años no he tenido jamas ningun problema.


----------



## selenio (4 Abr 2020)

Barruno dijo:


> Éso si que es un suicidio.
> Hay no hay posibilidad de repatriar el dinero sin poder acreditar de donde venia.
> Para hacienda, cuando sacas el dinero es para gastarlo en putas, y cuando lo reingresas es ganancia patrimonial desde 0.



Pero tienes 12 meses, segun creo, no?, a partir de los 12 meses de haberlo sacado, si los ingresas, tienes que justificarlo, o te lo toman como ganancia patrimonial desde 0.


----------



## llabiegu (4 Abr 2020)

selenio dijo:


> Yo en casi 16 años no he tenido jamas ningun problema.



Hasta que te toque a tí. Luego llorarás en burbuja


----------



## selenio (4 Abr 2020)

llabiegu dijo:


> Hasta que te toque a tí. Luego llorarás en burbuja



En burbuja nunca he llorado de nada, e ING, no es mi unico banco, a ti te ha bloqueado la cuenta ING?.


----------



## selenio (4 Abr 2020)

Gorgias dijo:


> ¿Te das cuenta de que prefieres una moneda que puede ser devaluada y perder valor más fácilmente que el euro?



Tu crees, si el €uro fueran todos economias como Alemania, Holanda, Austria etc, te lo compraria, pero si el €uro fuera como tu dices habria eurobonos, tesoro unico, etc, y en cambio.......


----------



## llabiegu (4 Abr 2020)

selenio dijo:


> En burbuja nunca he llorado de nada, e ING, no es mi unico banco, a ti te ha bloqueado la cuenta ING?.



Sí.


----------



## selenio (4 Abr 2020)

llabiegu dijo:


> Sí.



Porque?, lo tienes todavia retenido?, a mi me pidieron datos fiscales en ING, Openbank, BBVA Online antigua uno-e, y Bankia online, osea en todos.


----------



## llabiegu (4 Abr 2020)

selenio dijo:


> Porque?, lo tienes todavia retenido?, a mi me pidieron datos fiscales en ING, Openbank, BBVA Online antigua uno-e, y Bankia online, osea en todos.



No, ya me han quitado la retención. El proceso entre envío de documentación y que ellos pudieran conprobarla (saturados según sus agentes telefónicos) ha durado 24 días. Eso no es un banco es una banqueta.
Añadir la caída que han tenido de línea de 7 horas la semana pasada...conclusión a ING ni con un palo


----------



## Barruno (4 Abr 2020)

selenio dijo:


> Pero tienes 12 meses, segun creo, no?, a partir de los 12 meses de haberlo sacado, si los ingresas, tienes que justificarlo, o te lo toman como ganancia patrimonial desde 0.



Pero que estas diciendo???
Éso no es cierto.
Supersticiones las mínimas.


----------



## selenio (4 Abr 2020)

Barruno dijo:


> Pero que estas diciendo???
> Éso no es cierto.
> Supersticiones las mínimas.



Jojo, que bueno, bueno pues lei un articulo, que si sacas los billetes y vas al notario, levantas acta del dinero sacado y hacen fotocopia del numero de serie de los billetes, y despues si lo quieres ingresar tienes que repetir el mismo proceso con el notario y ojo, los numeros de serie de los billetes a ingresar tenian que coincidir con los que habias sacado, podria valer ante hacienda como justificante, vamos una quimera, y con eso hacienda te tiene controlado igual.


----------



## selenio (4 Abr 2020)

llabiegu dijo:


> No, ya me han quitado la retención. El proceso entre envío de documentación y que ellos pudieran conprobarla (saturados según sus agentes telefónicos) ha durado 24 días. Eso no es un banco es una banqueta.
> Añadir la caída que han tenido de línea de 7 horas la semana pasada...conclusión a ING ni con un palo



Si has tenido esa esperiencia te entiendo que no quieras ver a ING, ni en pintura.

Yo tuve una experiencia con Coinc de Bankinter, que en febrero de este año han chapado Coinc y te hacian pasar a una cuenta de Bankinter online con una puta tarjeta de coordenadas, casi me quedo con 100K inmobilizados, porque los muy inutiles, no eran capaces de darme esa mierda de tarjeta, solo decirte que sali a voces, con un comercial de mierda de bankinter


----------



## Barruno (4 Abr 2020)

selenio dijo:


> Jojo, que bueno, bueno pues lei un articulo, que si sacas los billetes y vas al notario, levantas acta del dinero sacado y hacen fotocopia del numero de serie de los billetes, y despues si lo quieres ingresar tienes que repetir el mismo proceso con el notario y ojo, los numeros de serie de los billetes a ingresar tenian que coincidir con los que habias sacado, podria valer ante hacienda como justificante, vamos una quimera, y con eso hacienda te tiene controlado igual.



Eso no lo has leido en ningun articulo, éso lo has leido aquí y lo he dicho yo, nadie mas.
Pero con supersticiones yo me referia a que lo que no es un criterio es lo que has dicho de que si lo sacas y lo metes en el año, a pelo y sin mediar notarios, podria valer. Y éso no vale.


----------



## llabiegu (4 Abr 2020)

selenio dijo:


> Si has tenido esa esperiencia te entiendo que no quieras ver a ING, ni en pintura.
> 
> Yo tuve una esperiancia con Coinc de Bankinter, que en febrero de este año han chapado Coinc y te hacian pasar a una cuenta de Bankinter online con una puta tarjeta de coordenadas, casi me quedo con 100K inmobilizados, porque los muy inutiles, no eran capaces de darme esa mierda de tarjeta, solo decirte que sali a voces, con un comercial de mierda de bankinter



Yo tambien estoy con ese caso. De momento el cambio a bankinter bien, aunque ahí no estoy haciendo ningún movimiento de momento. La tarjeta si la tengo pero me tardó 15 días en llegar, suerte que habia hecho una foto con el móvil en el proceso de cambio.


----------



## selenio (4 Abr 2020)

Barruno dijo:


> Eso no lo has leido en ningun articulo, éso lo has leido aquí y lo he dicho yo, nadie mas.
> Pero con supersticiones yo me referia a que lo que no es un criterio es lo que has dicho de que si lo sacas y lo metes en el año, a pelo y sin mediar notarios, podria valer. Y éso no vale.



Pues yo crei que estabas de broma pero ya veo que no, lo del año, pues a lo mejor la informacion puede ser valida o no, ahora yo sacado dinero de un banco fisicamente y lo he metido en otro dias despues, hablo de 60.000€, y no me han pedido nada, ni hacienda me ha reclamado nada, la cantidad de tiempo?, pues no lo se, ojo yo creo que tampoco, por eso dije....... "según creo no?".

Venga te pongo enlaces sobre lo del notario, para que veas que no lo he leido en este foro.

*HACIENDA ADVIERTE DEL PELIGRO FISCAL DE SACAR DINERO DEL BANCO Y GUARDARLO EN CASA. ¿Cómo evitarlo?*

_En otra *Consulta Vinculante V0127-13, de 17 enero 2013*, la Dirección General de Tributos había contestado exactamente en los mismos términos a consultante que se plantea retirar parte de dinero en efectivo de su cuenta bancaria y *guardar el efectivo en su domicilio*.

En tales consultas *Hacienda viene a decir que no tiene por qué creerse que el dinero que se retira del Banco en un momento dado es el mismo dinero que se ingresa al cabo de medio año, de un año, o de dos años. Hacienda dice claramente que cualquier persona que ingresa dinero en una cuenta bancaria tiene que poder acreditar el origen de ese dinero*. Si esa persona alega ante Hacienda que ese dinero es el mismo que retiró del Banco, por ejemplo, un año antes, conviene que esté en condiciones de demostrarlo. Hacienda puede suponer que el dinero que se retiró hace un año (ahorros procedentes de rentas declaradas o herencia) se gastó en cualquier cosa o se perdió, por ejemplo, jugando al Bingo o en Casinos, y que el dinero que se ingresa un año después se corresponde con rentas no declaradas.
Para Hacienda l*a carga de probar el origen del dinero ingresado en cuenta, de probar que se trata del mismo dinero retirado hace un año, la tiene el contribuyente*. Por ello, *ES MUY IMPORTANTE EN ESTOS CASOS, PARA EVITAR UN GRAVE PROBLEMA FISCAL, para evitar que Hacienda considere que el dinero reingresado supone una ganancia patrimonial no justificada sujeta al IRPF hasta un 52%, QUE SE TOMEN MEDIDAS PREVENTIVAS.*
-En ese sentido, sería muy recomendable POCO DESPUÉS DE RETIRAR DEL BANCO UNA IMPORTANTE CANTIDAD DE DINERO, *ACUDIR A UN NOTARIO PARA QUE PREPARE UN ACTA NOTARIAL CON FOTOCOPIAS DE LOS BILLETES EN LAS QUE SE VEA SU NUMERACIÓN (Y DEL EXTRACTO BANCARIO EN QUE CONSTE LA SALIDA DEL DINERO), PARA DAR FE DE QUE ESOS CONCRETOS BILLETES CON ESA NUMERACIÓN OBRAN EN NUESTRO PODER EN ESE MOMENTO*. Con una sola fotocopia tamaño DIN A4 superponiendo por ejemplo 10 billetes de 500 Euros (manteniendo visibles sus números de serie) se acreditaría la tenencia de 5.000 Euros:



Superponiendo por ejemplo 20 billetes de 200 Euros se acreditaría la tenencia de 4.000 Euros. Un acta notarial con 10 o 20 fotocopias podría suponer un coste entre 100 y 200 Euros.
*Cuando se quiera reingresar ese dinero en el Banco, por ejemplo un año después, SE TRATARÍA DE HACER JUSTO ANTES UNA NUEVA ACTA NOTARIAL* PARA ACREDITAR QUE SIGUEN OBRANDO EN NUESTRO PODER AQUELLOS MISMOS BILLETES (o algunos menos si se ha gastado parte del dinero).
Incluso mejor que las referidas actas notariales sería que el Banco del que retiramos el dinero nos certifique la numeración de los billetes que nos entregan, y que haga lo mismo el Banco en el que reingresamos el dinero algún tiempo después, para acreditar que se trata del mismo dinero.
-Por otra parte, tal y como explicaba en mi post del 20 mayo 2012, también es importante como medio de prueba que las *personas obligadas a presentar declaración por el IMPUESTO SOBRE EL PATRIMONIO (restablecido en España en principio sólo para 2011 y 2012, y prorrogado para 2013) incluyan en dicha declaración el dinero* de su titularidad que puedan tener en casa o en una caja fuerte o de seguridad.
-También es muy importante tener en cuenta que para *movimientos de dinero en efectivo dentro de España por importe igual o superior a 100.000 € debe cumplimentarse y presentarse el formulario S1.* De lo contrario la Policía puede intervenir el dinero descubierto no declarado y se pueden imponer_


----------



## Barruno (5 Abr 2020)

selenio dijo:


> Pues yo crei que estabas de broma pero ya veo que no, lo del año, pues a lo mejor la informacion puede ser valida o no, ahora yo sacado dinero de un banco fisicamente y lo he metido en otro dias despues, hablo de 60.000€, y no me han pedido nada, ni hacienda me ha reclamado nada, la cantidad de tiempo?, pues no lo se, ojo yo creo que tampoco, por eso dije....... "según creo no?".
> 
> Venga te pongo enlaces sobre lo del notario, para que veas que no lo he leido en este foro.
> 
> ...



Interesante.
Pero apuntalo.
Que al notario te lo tienes que llevar de la mano cuando sacas la pasta y cuando la vuelves a meter. Tiene que estar delante de cada operacion con el bancario.
Tambien cabe la posibilidad que el bancario te haga el favor de hacerte él el certificicado, pero ya las ganas de hacerlo de cara a que la central le espete que qué cojones haciendo certoficados de esos...
Lo del parrimonio me lo apunto. Buena puntualizacion. Ellos ni lo miram por qie es un impuesto autonomico, y las autonomias no lo miran rampoco mucho. Se puede jugar con eso.
Pones 300.000 en el modelo y a los 6 años lo ingresas. Puedes decir que el origen era una operaciom no declarada pero prescrita... 
Aunque... que quieres que te diga.. mejor gastarlo y punto. No andar ingresandolo...


----------



## Jacques de Molay (5 Abr 2020)

Asusta-Viejas dijo:


> Si queréis sacar el dinero de España es muy fácil, instantáneo y podéis elegir el país y la moneda en la que queréis hacerlo.
> NO TE COMPLIQUES ABRIENDO CUENTAS BANCARIAS EN LUGARES EXÓTICOS Y SIN GARANTIAS.
> De nada.



Me ha llamado la atención el título de este hilo, claro, directo y bien definido:

"_Como sacar el dinero del pais y del € de forma INMEDIATA,* LEGAL* E INSTANTÁNEA "_​
Completamente de acuerdo con el enunciado

Bien, para enmarcarlo en* la legalidad,* recordaros que estamos y formamos parte de los acuerdos Schengen, por pertenecer a la U.E. que permiten la libre circulación de personas y capitales en su territorio, y por lo tanto SE pueden mover nuestros ahorros dentro de ella. ​


De acuerdo igualmente a los acuerdos SEPA de movimientos bancarios, toda trasferencia ES igualmente INSTANTÁNEA, ya que las hechas dentro del territorio europeo se anotan en cuenta el mismo día, si se hacen antes de las 14.00 "primer drop off bancario, " o al día siguiente si es después de las 14.00.​


Y ahora vamos con la tercera parte: *FUERA DEL €*
Pues bien,....

Si puedes como se puede, *SACAR el dinero del pais LEGALMENTE,* fuera de la amenaza hecha de confiscación, y ratificada en su cuenta de Facebook por Teresa Rodriguez en Andalucía,
Si fuera en una* DIVISA DISTINTA DEL €* , de extrordinario valor y máxima cotización, adquirida POR TODOS LOS BANCOS CENTRALES
Que estuviera disponible, sin INTERMEDIARIOS, y gestionada directamente por vosotros mismos de forma privada e individualmente desde vuestra casa y ordenador,
Que no tuviera RIESGO de CONTRA PARTE ( Es decir, que no corriera el riesgo del cumplimiento contractual de un tercero, ya sea Boker, Sociedad de Valores, Family Offices, o entidad Bancaria sujeta a la Directiva Europea 2014/59/UE del 15 de mayo del 2104, llamada Bail In y de la que se ha aprovechado el Banco Popular....
Si fuera* LIQUIDA a vuestra voluntad,* y no como ha ocurrido con algunos FONDOS como el de Santalucía y el del BNP Paribas de la pasada semana.
Santalucía: primeros inversores españoles afectados por el cierre de fondos en Europa


o DEVALUADA VUESTRA participación frente a la fuga masiva de partícipes ante la debacle de la rentabilidad.

Los fondos sufren salidas de dinero por 5.100 millones en su peor mes desde 2008


Que tuviera un *rendimieto medio del 9,14%* en los último 20 años y del *21,05% el pasado 2019 según los emrcados internacionales*.
Los expertos auguran precios récord para el oro incluso en este mismo año 2020 - Oroinformación


Que desde el mes de Abril del 19 a abril del 20 lleva un 24.41% de rendimiento
Que estuviera en territorio Europeo custodiado en cajas de seguridad auditadas.
Que no tuviera gastos o comisiones de venta como ocurre con las divisa.

¿DEMASIADO BUENO PARA SER VERDAD?...Pues lo siento, PERO ES VERDAD

¿Estaríais dispuestos a echar un vistazo a estos depósitos, su seguridad con una póliza de todo riesgo del LLoyd's y como funcionan?

¡Mucho más que simplemente oro! - El plan de ahorro en oro de Auvesta

_Si os interesara profundizar más y conocer los detalles, rellenando los datos en la página, la sociedad os contactará para mayor información._



Asusta-Viejas dijo:


> En tu entidad bancaria abres una cuenta de valores y compras acciones, fondos, deuda pública, privada, etc., del país y la empresa que quieras.
> Instantáneamente has escapado de la situación de tu país y del euro... y llevado tu dinero al país, moneda, empresa, etc... que quieras...





ESTO ES EL RIESGO DE CONTRAPARTE DEL QUE HABLABA MÁS ARRIBA

*MUCHO CUIDADO CON LOS FONDOS...ESTÁN EN PÉRDIDAS LA INMENSA MAYORÍA O NO SON LIQUIDOS.*


----------



## Paradise_man (5 Abr 2020)

-H- dijo:


> Si pero Dukascopy Bank no tiene rating o yo no lo he encontrado de momento, de alguna calificadora seria y solvente, ya dije que investigaría más, pero yo no veo claro meter 30k en un sitio sin rating y para 10k lo sacas y te lo llevas a casa



first bank en Puerto Rico, Banco Popular de Puerto Rico, CIM banque suizo


----------



## Jacques de Molay (5 Abr 2020)

En relación a lo que estoy leyendo de otros partícipes con la mejor intención e inquietud de búsqueda de potenciales soluciones, permitidme que os incluya un AVISO del SUBGOBERNADOR del Banco Centra Europeo de OCTUBRE pasado y que. lamentablemente YA SE HA MATERIALIZADO.

El BCE advierte del riesgo de los fondos a los que 11 millones de españoles confían sus ahorros



Y, por favor ¡atención!, los depósitos líquidos a partir de 100.000 € en UNA O VARIAS CUENTAS, estan afectadas por la DIRECTIVA EUROPEA denominada Bail-in que podéis consultar en cualquier página económica de internet.

Puede que el Fondo de Garantía de Depósitos no esté lo suficientemente dotado (por la Banca Comercial y BdE) para cubrirlos, lo que no quita que lo cobréis, pero la duda es *CUANDO*...mientras, las facturas y la vida corre.


----------



## kusss (5 Abr 2020)

Jacques de Molay dijo:


> Y, por favor ¡atención!, los depósitos líquidos a partir de 100.000 € en UNA O VARIAS CUENTAS, estan afectadas por la DIRECTIVA EUROPEA denominada Bail-in que podéis consultar en cualquier página económica de internet.



Cuando dices "VARIAS CUENTAS" ¿te refieres cuentas de la misma entidad?
La teoría del FGD dice "100k cubiertos por titular y entidad". ¿En qué afecta a esto la directiva de Bail-in?


----------



## Jacques de Molay (5 Abr 2020)

kusss dijo:


> Cuando dices "VARIAS CUENTAS" ¿te refieres cuentas de la misma entidad?
> La teoría del FGD dice "100k cubiertos por titular y entidad". ¿En qué afecta a esto la directiva de Bail-in?



Lo has centrado muy bien...cuentas en la misma entidad, ya que la Bail-in no habla del sistema, sino de una entidad concreta en apuros. Pj El Banco Popular..

" 100 K por titular y entidad", eso es, si. un titular tiene tres cuentas, por ejemplo una con 60 K otra con 50K y una tercera con 25, tiene un total de 135 K, luego el Bail-in le expropia 35 K.

Espero haber contestado a tu pregunta.


----------



## Será en Octubre (6 Abr 2020)

Aotearoa dijo:


> O sea, que el forero -H- tenía razón, o sacas el dinero a bancolchón, cuenta offshore no rastreada por el fisco, escondes oro, plata, bullions, etc. en un hoyo o, (con más burocracia o menos) los depósitos en cunetas extranjeras no escapan de las garras bolivarianas... exprópiese, colectivícese, nacionalícese, decrétese, haz que pase.
> 
> Thnx



Todo depende de muchas cosas. Por ejemplo, alguien estafa 3 millones a Hacienda y los tiene en una cuenta en Suiza. El estado pedirá a las autoridades suizas el embargo y blabla... ¿funcionará? Pues depende del grado de cooperación que Suiza quiera dar en ese momento, por supuesto por 3 millones, ni por mucho más, Suiza se va a molestar en impedirlo si está todo bien fundamentado. Y según como hasta en Panamá, que es un país de mierda, ¿creéis que si el gobierno hace presiones no van a bloquear una cuenta? Salvo que sea del mismísimo Trump, claro. Todo depende de la cantidad de presión que un gobierno puede aplicar sobre otro.

Si es un proceso mucho más light, tipo alguien deja de pagar la hipoteca y tiene 300.000 en una cuenta en la Isla de Man, se van a comer los mocos. Pero lo dicho, otra cosa es que intervengan los estados directamente, y más aún con un estado de alarma o de excepción en curso.


----------



## Barruno (6 Abr 2020)

Será en Octubre dijo:


> Todo depende de muchas cosas. Por ejemplo, alguien estafa 3 millones a Hacienda y los tiene en una cuenta en Suiza. El estado pedirá a las autoridades suizas el embargo y blabla... ¿funcionará? Pues depende del grado de cooperación que Suiza quiera dar en ese momento, por supuesto por 3 millones, ni por mucho más, Suiza se va a molestar en impedirlo si está todo bien fundamentado. Y según como hasta en Panamá, que es un país de mierda, ¿creéis que si el gobierno hace presiones no van a bloquear una cuenta? Salvo que sea del mismísimo Trump, claro. Todo depende de la cantidad de presión que un gobierno puede aplicar sobre otro.
> 
> Si es un proceso mucho más light, tipo alguien deja de pagar la hipoteca y tiene 300.000 en una cuenta en la Isla de Man, se van a comer los mocos. Pero lo dicho, otra cosa es que intervengan los estados directamente, y más aún con un estado de alarma o de excepción en curso.



El embargo en España ya lo tienes.
En el extranjero se lontienen que currar un poquito mas.
Es ponerselo mas dificil.


----------



## Asusta-Viejas (21 Abr 2020)

Jacques de Molay dijo:


> En relación a lo que estoy leyendo de otros partícipes con la mejor intención e inquietud de búsqueda de potenciales soluciones, permitidme que os incluya un AVISO del SUBGOBERNADOR del Banco Centra Europeo de OCTUBRE pasado y que. lamentablemente YA SE HA MATERIALIZADO.
> 
> El BCE advierte del riesgo de los fondos a los que 11 millones de españoles confían sus ahorros
> 
> ...



El que confie sus ahorros a un fondo se merece perderlo todo. (bueno ya lo van perdiendo año a año, mas incluso que el contado)


----------



## rubicon (21 Abr 2020)

Es que ahora mismo no hay una moneda que pueda ser tu reaseguro. Irás al Yen? Irás al dólar? Tienes que ser realmente un experto para leer una crisis como esta, invertir en un fondo dudoso y no perderlo todo. Experto o tener mucha suerte. 
Si le dedicas un rato cada día a leer las notas de mercado en sitios especializados como bloomberg parece que lo único seguro es el oro, no hay dios que no quiera forrarse de oro ahora mismo, así se quede sin un centimo. Y este movimiento hizo subir el precio spot casi a los valores de 2011, postcrisis inmobiliaria. Sin embargo, se han quedado sin stock de metales por la demanda que no para de crecer.


----------



## metcat (21 Abr 2020)

rubicon dijo:


> Es que ahora mismo no hay una moneda que pueda ser tu reaseguro. Irás al Yen? Irás al dólar? Tienes que ser realmente un experto para leer una crisis como esta, invertir en un fondo dudoso y no perderlo todo. Experto o tener mucha suerte.
> Si le dedicas un rato cada día a leer las notas de mercado en sitios especializados como bloomberg parece que lo único seguro es el oro, no hay dios que no quiera forrarse de oro ahora mismo, así se quede sin un centimo. Y este movimiento hizo subir el precio spot casi a los valores de 2011, postcrisis inmobiliaria. Sin embargo, se han quedado sin stock de metales por la demanda que no para de crecer.



Pues tienes toda la razón colega.


----------



## un tecnico preocupado (21 Abr 2020)

Bueno, veo que muy poca gente cree que esta vez sí, esta vez vamos directos al matadero.

Buenas tardes, veo con agrado que hay partes del foro sin trolls...con foreros hablando entre ellos y buscando soluciones. Yo no soy ningún experto y solo voy a dar mi opinión.

Creo que para enero del año que viene, 2021, el euro estará más que muerto. Por ello tener cualquier tipo de ahorro en euros conllevará un serio disgusto.

Yo, afortunadamente soy pobre, no tengo ya ni donde caerme muerto. Solo me podrían requisar la nómina...todo lo demás lo cedi gustosamente.

No se si conocen que por intentar sacar a la luz un peliagudo tema de pederastia me hicieron una visita a mi domicilio particular la policía judicial (policía que está en este foro, por cierto...así que no hablaré nada que pueda perjudicarme). En dicha visita se registró mi domicilio de cabo a rabo. Como buen burbujista tenía todos mis ahorros en casa esperando que llegase octubre. Tenía monedas de plata, coronas noruegas, francos suizos y euros. Se lo llevaron todo e iniciaron una denuncia por presunto fraude fiscal.

Tras varios años de pelea judicial recuperé mi dinero ya que pude demostrar la legalidad del mismo ante un juez. Eso sí, me costó tiempo, sudor y dinero...y no pude recuperar las monedas de plata que me fueron cambiadas por dinero al valor que estimo la sra directora del banco Santander donde fueron depositas...o sea, volví a perder dinero.

Moraleja...

Los planes a veces no salen como uno espera.

Si sacan dinero del banco exijanle un certificado con la numeración de los billetes, no se pueden negar, evidentemente eso hay que pagarlo.

Creo que vamos derechos a la implantación general del dinero digital...pero antes el euro debe desaparecer y con él muchos ahorros se van a esfumar. Por cierto, no existe esa supuesta garantía por cuenta de 100.000 euros, eso es un cuento chino.

Creo que Suiza volverá momentáneamente a librarse de la que está por venir...pero para 2025 el dinero no estará seguro en ningún lado...tener un terreno y defenderlo será lo único práctico.

Saludos y espero que mucha gente empiece a darse cuenta de donde estamos y hacia donde vamos.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (21 Abr 2020)

Con estos hilos siempre me pasa igual. Al final consiguen un efecto contrario al pretendido.

Comienzas con las ideas más o menos claras y luego de leer tanto mensaje muchos de ellos contradictorios solo sacas en claro que no te enteras de nada y que nada hay seguro o que para ponerte e jugar con tus ahorros mejor te quedas quieto y le rezas unas novenas a la virgen.

En suma que casi mejor os dejáis de abrir estos hilos porque solo convencéis a los legos e ignorantes (yo mismo) de que no hay que hacer nada porque te la juegas igualmente.

O eso o deberíais al menos llegar a un consenso de mínimos y propuestas muy concretas sin problemas o sin complicaciones. 

Parece que muchos estáis a sueldo de hacienda para confundir al personal y enmarañarlo todo de tal forma que ni siquiera tenga la tentación de sacar el dinero del banco.
La Montoro debería daros una comisión o algo parecido.


----------



## velocipedo (24 Abr 2020)

Tanto NN como solarisBank tienen Iban extranjero.


----------



## Tió Justino (8 May 2020)

La cuenta multidivisa MCA no tiene comisiones.


----------



## elKaiser (8 May 2020)

Las transferencias están limitadas.


----------



## djun (8 May 2020)

elKaiser dijo:


> Las transferencias están limitadas.



¿En qué consiste esa limitación de las transferencias?


----------



## elKaiser (8 May 2020)

djun dijo:


> ¿En qué consiste esa limitación de las transferencias?



En que solo te dejan enviar una detetminada cantidad por trimestre, en principio baja, luego la puedes aumentar dependiendo de tus ingresos, pero olvidate de transferir de una tacada cantidades serias.


----------



## muhammad_ali (9 May 2020)

Asusta-Viejas dijo:


> Si queréis sacar el dinero de España es muy fácil, instantáneo y podéis elegir el país y la moneda en la que queréis hacerlo.
> 
> 
> En tu entidad bancaria abres una cuenta de valores y compras acciones, fondos, deuda pública, privada, etc., del país y la empresa que quieras.
> ...



Que pasa si tu banco o broker quiebra. A lo largo de años han quebrado unos cuantos y no tengo claro que se haya podido recuperar la pasta. Recuerdo incluso uno grande que se llamaba mfglobal o algo así


----------



## muhammad_ali (9 May 2020)

Asusta-Viejas dijo:


> Si queréis sacar el dinero de España es muy fácil, instantáneo y podéis elegir el país y la moneda en la que queréis hacerlo.
> 
> 
> En tu entidad bancaria abres una cuenta de valores y compras acciones, fondos, deuda pública, privada, etc., del país y la empresa que quieras.
> ...



Que os parece goldmoney? Fuera del sistema bancario y puedes tener tus ahorros en la divisa o metal que quieras en unos cuantos países del mundo


----------



## acid255 (10 May 2020)

muhammad_ali dijo:


> Que os parece goldmoney? Fuera del sistema bancario y puedes tener tus ahorros en la divisa o metal que quieras en unos cuantos países del mundo



Me uno a la pregunta. ¿Alguien tiene alguna referencia?


----------



## Victor Chanov (11 May 2020)

Colas de ‘corralito’ en los bancos de Compostela para cobrar ERTE y paro


----------



## Pinovski (20 May 2020)

elKaiser dijo:


> En que solo te dejan enviar una detetminada cantidad por trimestre, en principio baja, luego la puedes aumentar dependiendo de tus ingresos, pero olvidate de transferir de una tacada cantidades serias.






Tió Justino dijo:


> La cuenta multidivisa MCA no tiene comisiones.



Una pregunta respecto a la cuenta multidivisa, tiene eso tambien de que si en 182 dias no haces trading o cambias divisas pagas comision de 90€? o solo pagas la comisión de 20€ al año? a mi las transferencias limitadas me da igual, se puede hacer poco a poco y es por diversificar en varios sitios. Gracias.



Paradise_man dijo:


> first bank en Puerto Rico, Banco Popular de Puerto Rico, CIM banque suizo



Los de puerto rico se pueden siendo no residente? (viviendo en España)


----------



## sergioahullana (20 May 2020)

Pinovski dijo:


> Una pregunta respecto a la cuenta multidivisa, tiene eso tambien de que si en 182 dias no haces trading o cambias divisas pagas comision de 90€? o solo pagas la comisión de 20€ al año? a mi las transferencias limitadas me da igual, se puede hacer poco a poco y es por diversificar en varios sitios. Gracias.
> 
> 
> 
> Los de puerto rico se pueden siendo no residente? (viviendo en España)



La MCA multidivisa es gratuita el mantenimiento.
Dukascopy es el broker que tiene cuentas para trading e inversiones bolsa. Pero tambien Dukascopy bank y abres cuenta MCA y no tienes que hacer nada de bolsa.
Solo te cuesta traer la transferencia de vuelta aqui y vale 2.3e. Las entrantes alli no valen nada, gratuitas. Buena opción.


----------



## bitxera (26 Dic 2021)

Upeo sano

Que novedades hay?


----------



## Tió Justino (26 Dic 2021)

Yo estoy contento con Dukascopy, llevando dinero poco a poco. Es una opción mas y en un pais como Suiza.


----------



## Paradise_man (26 Dic 2021)

Pinovski dijo:


> Una pregunta respecto a la cuenta multidivisa, tiene eso tambien de que si en 182 dias no haces trading o cambias divisas pagas comision de 90€? o solo pagas la comisión de 20€ al año? a mi las transferencias limitadas me da igual, se puede hacer poco a poco y es por diversificar en varios sitios. Gracias.
> 
> 
> 
> Los de puerto rico se pueden siendo no residente? (viviendo en España)



Si en Puerto Rico puedes abrir cuenta de no residente desde España


----------



## Paradise_man (26 Dic 2021)

bitxera dijo:


> Upeo sano
> 
> Que novedades hay?



Ahora mismo estoy también con una cuenta en Medirect (un banco maltés)


----------



## nekcab (26 Dic 2021)

un tecnico preocupado dijo:


> No se si conocen que por intentar sacar a la luz un *peliagudo* tema de pederastia me hicieron una visita a mi domicilio particular la policía judicial (policía que está en este foro, por cierto...así que no hablaré nada que pueda perjudicarme).



Vamos, que estaba implicado alguien gordo y te quiso meterte en el lío como respuesta. Pues cuánto lo siento. Así se entiende tu último párrafo.



un tecnico preocupado dijo:


> y no pude recuperar las monedas de plata que me fueron cambiadas por dinero al valor



¿Y que argumento o precepto legal se acogieron para hacerte semejante guarrada?


----------



## Paradise_man (26 Oct 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Ahora mismo estoy también con una cuenta en Medirect (un banco maltés)



Podéis registraros usando mi invitación
Onboarding MeDirect


----------

